# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  LH testovi za utvrđivanje ovulacije 6

## BP

evo svako malo skicnem ovu temu pa da se javim i sa malim "rezimeoom" oko lh trakica, koje naime koristim vec gotovo 6 mjeseci.

Lh trakice sa saveontesta su super, jos nijedna nije dala navezeci rezultat, relativno su jeftine i nema razlike u odnosu na neke skupe

- tko ima nepravilne cikluse pomocu tih trakica najpouzdanije odredi dan O
- smatram da se ne treba testirati 2 ili vise puta dnevno, vec jednom oko 17-20 sati jer pozitivan test znaci O u naredna 24 ili 48 sati
- pozitivan test se moze dobiti i 2 dana zaredom, sto potvrdjuje prethodnu recenicu
-pozitivan test je samo onaj kod kojeg su obe crtice iste boje ili je testna tamnije od kontrolne. obrnuto ne vrijedi
- mislim da od kad se dobije pozitivan test, ODMAH se treba uloviti hopsanja jer ne znaci da O nije zapocela ili nece zapoceti u narednih par sati
- mislim da se lh trakicama ne treba testirati trudnoca jer za to postoji drugi testic na hcg i moze se kupiti u kombinaciji sa lh trakicama

----------


## jecaneca

Stigle su mi trakice za utvrdjivanje ovulacije i planiram ih upotrebljavati od 10. DC pa na dalje... jel to kasno?
mada neznam kako ce to izgledati,posto ja mislim da imam ovulaciju samo par puta godisnje... 
Sad me zanima, da li je neko koristenjem trakica utvrdio da nema ovulaciju taj mesec ili 
kako utvrditi ovulaciju ako je mozda u vreme menstruacije(ima i toga)... 
Jedino da svaki dan radim jedan testic,ali to mi je skupo,a i kazu da 10 testova moze da traje 3 ciklusa... 
Devojke koje imaju iskustva sa ovim molim za savet... kako se organizovati...

----------


## MMK

Ciao *jacaneca*, zavisi koliko ti je dug ciklus, kao i ostali simptomi O, kao sto je sluz.
Moj ciklus je 25-28 ( najčesće) ali znam da mi je O otprilike 16 d. prije M, skolski je da bude 14.
Ja počinjem 9-10 d. sa testiranjem i ispucam 3-7 trakica u toku ciklusa, desi se da ne dobijes pozitivan rezultat  ( pozitivan, daje testna tamnija ili ista kao kontrolna) sto ja mislim da ne mora značiti da O nije bila.
Folikulometrija, kao i mjerenje progesterona 7 d.poslije pretpostavljene O su ti sigurni pokazatelji O.
Mnogo sreće u ganjanju O i dobijanju bebača.

----------


## mandy

može li mi neko pogledati trakicu,please?danas mi je 8.dc,nešto me stislo u predjelu desnog jajnika,a uočila sam i prozirnu sluz sa tankim tragom krvi,napravila testić i skoro pala u šok kad sam vidila boju i debljinu  :shock: ,malo je tanja od testne,ali ful iste boje sa tamnijim rubom;prošli ciklus mi je O bila 14.dc,trakice sam radila od 8.-og,ništa nije bilo na njima do 12.-og

----------


## mandy

http://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lh002zb0.jpg

----------


## BP

Mandy

probaj i sutra testirati. ovako na slici je tesko reci ali cini se da je ipak konrolna tamnija od testne...ali ako te zabrinjava odnosno ako ti se krvarenje ne povuce, odi malo kod ginica da baci oko

----------


## MMK

> Mandy
> 
> probaj i sutra testirati. ovako na slici je tesko reci ali cini se da je ipak konrolna tamnija od testne...


Potpisujem, sekundicu je blijeđa, al ja ti mislim O gdje je tu je, pa zasto, danas ti je svakako 9.dc. za 1-2 i nije tako prerano da bude O.
Samo onda ovaj mjesec nećes morati pokriti 6,8,9,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,20 dc.   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Grin:  
cmook

----------


## mandy

> mislim da od kad se dobije pozitivan test, ODMAH se treba uloviti hopsanja jer ne znaci da O nije zapocela ili nece zapoceti u narednih par sati


*MMK* ja sam ovu rečenicu ozbiljno shvatila,vrlo ozbiljno  :Laughing:  
hvala tebi i  *BP*,napravila sam sinoć još jednu i bila je još tamnija,pa smo navalili,danas više neću (mislim na trakice  :Laughing:  )jer nema smisla,ako je već pozitivna,neće valjda pobijeliti?pri kraju sam s trakicama,ako ne upali ovaj ciklus,da mi barem ostane za još 1;onih drugih trakica, za T, imam na izvoz (na žalost),šmrc

----------


## BP

Jemas prav Mandy   :Laughing:  

 :Love:   :Gumi-gumi:  

ne moze naskoditi  8)

----------


## BP

cini se ipak da imam jos jedno pitanjce za LH trakice...dosad je testiranje islo uvijek kako i treba, par dana prije O negativan rezultat (testna crtica puno svjetlija), kad je O pozitivan rezultat (najcesce je 2 dana bio pozitivan), a onda je nakon toga testna blijedila.
Ovaj mjesec, sam dobila pozitivan test na O, a dan nakon toga, drugi dan, testnoj crtici NI TRAGA- Zasto?. Ima li netko slicno iskustvo?

----------


## vlatka5

jel će tko narućivati lh trakice iz inozemstva? pa da i meni narući plaćam unaprijed.

----------


## enya22

Meni je ostalo nesto LH trakica, a vise ih ne trebam! :D 
Ako nekome treba, neka mi se javi na pp, pa saljem postom. Buduci da sam trudnica, uz trakice idu i trudnicke ~~~~  :Heart: !
 :Love:

----------


## mandy

enya imaš pp

----------


## enya22

Trakice podijeljene!  :Love:

----------


## Denny

*BP* tako sam i ja imala normalne pozitivne testove í sve je bilo OK, dok mi se jedan ciklus nije dogodilo slično kao i tebi. Dobila sam crticu crveniju nego ikad prije. Bila je toliko jača od kontrolne da sam je slikala za uspomenu sva sretna kako će ovo biti neka turbo-ovulacija. Sutra me šokiralo - od crtice ni traga ni glasa!
Nakon nekoliko dana bila sam slučajno na pregledu, kad ono - velika cista na jajniku, folikul mi nije ni puknuo! :?

----------


## Denny

I još nešto - bazalna temp. je porasla baš kao nakon prave ovulacije, ali ipak sam prije menstruacije dvije večeri lagano prokrvarila i nakon par dana na pregledu ciste više nije bilo, otišla je sa mengom sama od sebe.
Više nikad nisam dobila tako jarku crticu koja netragom nestane sljedeći dan i to mi je drago. Naravno, ovo ne znači da je kod tebe rijeć o bilo kakvoj cisti, ovo je samo moje iskustvo. Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## elena-mk

BP meni se isto esilo ovaj mesec, bilo je i boli u desnom jajniku i ovulacijski spotting koji je trajao par sati, i pokrili smo sve te dane hopsanjem, pa danas prijavljujem 2DC.. verujem da je doslo do ovulacije ali ne i do oplodnju kod mene.

----------


## BP

uf...valjda nije cista, iako sam ja i toga vec imala al dobro...
nego jucer ja iz znatizelje okinem jedan lH testic kad tamo se vidi lagana testna crta....nisam pametna.

----------


## Denny

*BP* ne brini, to nije ništa. LH hormon stalno je prisutan u tijelu u manjoj količini, samo prije ovulacije poraste. To znači da trakice mogu bilo kada pokazati blijedu crticu i da je to normalno, (posebno kod žena koje imaju PCOS jer je kod njih LH uvijek malo povišen). 
Meni testovi često pokažu blijedu crticu (čak i nakon ovulacije), ali to ne znači ništa. Oni su pozitivni jedino kada je crtica jaka kao i kontrolna ili jača.
P. S. Ako malo prije očekivane menge dobiješ jako tamnu kontrolnu crtu, tj. pozitivan LH test, moguće je da si trudna. (iako ovo nije sigurno ni preporučljivo)   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Wink:

----------


## BP

Denny, sto reci nego strpiti se jos tjedan dana pa napraviti jedan i drugi testic....no dobro LH cu prije iz ciste znatizelje...javim se  :Smile:

----------


## elena-mk

BP ako mene slusas, a ne moras, nemoj proveravati jesi li trudna sa LH trakicama, jer sam i ja jednom to ucinila na dan ocekivane  M , ja uradila LH test, pozitivan je bio , i sva sam se bila obradovala , pocela negovestavati na poslu da mozda uskoro vise necu raditi punim radnim vremenom, bla bla cak sam i MM obradovala da je najverojatnije to to, kad nakon dva dana crvena poplava,vjestica tosla i to na velika vrata..tad sam se bila puno razocarala i rekla da nikad vise necu LH testom proveravati jesam trudna nego samo testom za trudnocu, pak kad on pokaze plusic ,moooozda onda proverim i sovim. Pusa i puno srece ti zelim  :Kiss:

----------


## pujica

evo ovdje cijela tema o tome http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=32176

LH testove nikad ne koristiti umjesto testa za trudnocu jer cete se samo zavarati

----------


## mandy

podržavam Pujicu, samo sam samu sebe ubila u pojam i potrošila nekoliko lh trakica bez veze, ako već ne možeš izdržati radije napravi test na trudnoću i gotovo ( oštro i bez zavaravanja)

----------


## vlatka5

ja kada sam prvi put bila trudna napravila sam test na lh trakici i imala sam samo kontrolnu crticu a bila trudna.tek nakon 2 tjedna izostanka mjesećnice mi je ono bio ful pozitivan tako da baš i nije pouzdano za rano otkrivanje.

----------


## vlatka5

jel ima tko je radio cijeli ciklus lh trakice?

----------


## mala nada

Da li bi mi mogao netko poslat gdje mogu na internetu kupiti LH trakice,kako i koliko koštaju?Napišite mi točno kako jer mi eng nije jača strana.Možete mi poslati na pp.

----------


## pujica

imas ovdje sve linkove i sve objasnjeno
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=31673

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

Imam jedno pitanje oko tih lh trakica. Ciklusi su mi od 26-28 dana.Testiranja sam počela deveti dan, naravno negativan test. Deseti dan oko 12 sam ponovo uradila test crtica je bila jako svijetla ali vidljiva. Poslijepodne me poceo ziguckati jajnik, pa sam ponovo oko 6 uradila testić ,crtica je bila svjetlija od kontrolne ali dobro tamnija od one oko 12.
Međutim juče kada sam došla sa posla, uradila sam test i crtice više nije bilo. Jel to znači da nema ništa od ovulacije ovaj mjesec?

----------


## pujica

to znaci da nisi uhvatila najvecu koncentraciju LH jer je njen vrh vec prosao, sto zapravo pokazuje da upravo danas ili najkasnije sutra ovulirasm dakle brzo se baci na posao

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

Hvala pujice. Dakle akcija :D

----------


## šefika

koliko koštaju u ljekarni kod nas lh trakice?otprilike...ne morate u lipu

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

Kod nas su skupe, 1 je oko 8 KM. Pa ti preracunaj u lipe.

----------


## MMK

> koliko koštaju u ljekarni kod nas lh trakice?otprilike...ne morate u lipu


Na netu saveontests 20 LH + 5 BHCG sa postarinom cca. 13 eura, najbolje ukucaj stranicu pa pogledaj, stignu otprilike za 8 radnih dana nakon potvrde narudžbe.

----------


## šefika

jel se plaća pouzećem ?
kak se točno zovu te koje ti naručuješ ako nije problem,,,baš sam seljo za to...

----------


## MMK

> jel se plaća pouzećem ?
> kak se točno zovu te koje ti naručuješ ako nije problem,,,baš sam seljo za to...


Ma nisam ti ni ja mnogo bolja, al da se snaći.
Plaća se karticom.

----------


## MMK

> šefika prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel se plaća pouzećem ?
> kak se točno zovu te koje ti naručuješ ako nije problem,,,baš sam seljo za to...
> 
> 
> Ma nisam ti ni ja mnogo bolja, al da se snaći.
> Plaća se karticom.


Stranica se zove* saveontests*, ja naručivala, a postoji i *amazon*

----------


## šefika

:Kiss:

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

I opet ja sa pitanjem oko tih trakica. Nakon onog kao pozitivnog testa, naredni testovi su mi bili negativni, tj. pojavljivala se samo jedna crtica. Testovi su bili Romed. Ja sam u međuvremenu iz razloga što su jefiniji, kupila pakovanje Prima time testića (5 komada). U 15, sati 13 dan ciklusa, romedov test mi je pokazao samo kontrolnu crticu. Međutim, obzirom da imam novo pakovanje testica   :Grin:  , išla sam oko 18,00 sati ponovo uraditi novi testić. E sad na ovim testovima crtice, i kontrolna i testna, se trebaju očitati nakon pet minuta. Međutim meni se one pojavljuju nakon 10-15 minuta. Pojavile su se obe crtice, testna slabija od kontrolne. Sutradan su bile iste boje, nakon toga su se opet pojavljivale obe, ali testna je bila svjetilija od kontrolne.
Moje pitanje je sledeće, da li je problem što se crtice ne pojave nakon pet minuta, već nakon 10-15 (i kontrolna i testna). Da li je takav test uopšte validan ?

----------


## mandy

ne znam za Romedove, ali ove sa saveontests imaju isti problem, treba čekati 10- ak min. da se pojavi crtica, valjda su škrti sa bojama; računaš samo onu trakicu gdje su crte iste boje, 24-48 sati nakon te trakice ti je O; ja najbolje rezultate postižem oko 17h, ne znam zašto, uglavnom su tamnije nego ujutro oko 11; obično imam samo jednu pozitivnu , a dan prije i dan poslije budu ful negativne, nema postupnog izbljeđivanja boje: ako imaš mogućnost naruči sa interneta 20 O + 5 T cca 10-11 €

----------


## pujica

> ja najbolje rezultate postižem oko 17h, ne znam zašto, uglavnom su tamnije nego ujutro oko 11


zato sto LH raste u organizmu tijekom dana, a ujutro je najmanji - zato na stranicama za upute pise da se najbolje testirat popodne oko 18h

----------


## mala nada

Jučer sam dobila trakice i oko 15 h iskoristila 1.na njoj se pokazala kontrolna i malo svjetlija crtica.Oko 17.30 ponovila bila samo kontrolna.Bio mi je 18 dc.Danas  19 dc napravila u 17.40 i opet uz kontrolnu svjetlija crtica,malo tamnija od one od jučer u 15 h.Inače imam duže cikluse pa sad neznam šta da mislim  :? Što vi mislite?

----------


## BP

nastavi se testirati.  kad si pocela? da ti nije bila ranije a da je nisi uhvatila...prati malo i ostale simptome ako ih inace imas.

----------


## mala nada

*BP* jučer su mi tek stigle poštom,a što se tiče ostalih simptoma ovaj ciklus je teško za odrediti zbog toga što me još od prošle O koja je bila 5.1.boluckaju jajnici,malo sam napuhnuta  i (.)(.) bolene i nabrekle,tako da nemogu po tome da vidim da li je bila,da li je ili da li će biti.Samo primijetila sam da sluzi ima ovaj ciklus manje.

----------


## a72

LH koristim mjesecima, i stalno uspiju da me zbune... :?   *ajmo iskusni upomoc!*
prekjuce radila opk, oko 5.30 pm,bio skoro pa pozitivan,sat kasnije bila na folikulometriji,folikul 23 mm,endic 10 mm,samo sto nije...medjutim dr odluci jos i da mi uradi papratizaciju sluzi, i po tome je bilo da jos nije vrhunac estrogena, tek za dan /dva.  
meni se to i podudarilo, jer nemam jos o. bol, a i lh mi nije bio bas pozitivan.
tako da mi preksinoc nismo nista radili, mm ima problem sa volumenom pa nam je bitno sto blize ovulaciji.
medjutim, juce lh negativan, radila 2 oko 1 i oko 5 , oba negativna :? ,boli ni na vidiku, ni sluzi,nista...i mi se mazili sinoc... jesmo li mozda zakasnili? temp jutros 36.2, obicno ovuliram na 36.1, ali sam prestala mjeriti bbt ,dosadilo mi nakon puuuno mjeseci.
imate i moj graf u potpisu,pa ako neko ima vremena da malo sve razlozi?  :Love:

----------


## mandy

niste falili, meni je bila identična situacija prošli (dobitni)ciklus; 9.dc neg.,10.dc. poz. i 11.dc neg.; mi smo odhopsali samo 11. i 12.dc i eto nas T  :D  (isti slučaj : da nisam imala trakice ne bi skužila O, a obično me boli za šizniti), odhopsaj još i danas   :Kiss:

----------


## a72

*mandy*, kad bi bar bio scenario kao tvoj   :Grin:  
ne znam, prvi put da nisam uopste osjetila dan ovulacije, obicno ne mogu da sjedim od bola...ovaj put nista. Tako fini i veliki folikul ,a po ostalim znacima bih mislila da je anovulatoran ciklus.
A ,valjda nismo promasili, ako je do nas mi smo si bas dali truda!   :Trep trep:

----------


## vlatka5

evo usporedba lh trakica od 2 ciklusa u smislu ranog otkrivanja trudnoće.prošli ciklus imala najvjerojatnije biokemijsku.radila sam usporedno hpt i lh trakice.lh su bile negativne s tim da su imale crtice dobro vidljive na slici su ful slabo vidljive izblijedile su.
na slici su lh 12 dpo u oba ciklusa.
u ovom ciklusu 12 dpo lh pozitivne.jedna je s jutarnjim urinom jedna s popodnevnim.e sad ćekamo da vidimo šta je ovaj ciklus jeli T ili opet neka biokemijska.
u oba ciklusa na hpt su sjene.dosta rano su rađeni testovi.

http://public.fotki.com/vlatka5/

----------


## mandy

*Vlatka* po opk bih zaključila da si T, meni je 31. dc bila za nijansu tamnija crtica, a čak tamnija nego na Chronolab testu;hpt sa interneta 29.dc puno,puno svijetliji od testne i opk

----------


## vjestica

po opk se ni u kojoj varijanti ne može utvrditi trudnoća
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32176

----------


## vlatka5

znam,ali sam ja u prošloj trudnoći imala pozitivan lh.znam da pozitivan lh ne znaći T.ali ja analiziram moje cikluse koji su katastrofa i izgleda i hormoni.

----------


## arlena

to je bio odg antalyi  :Smile:

----------


## MELANIE

dali ima koja dobra dusica da bi kupila trakice za ovulaciju i koji testic za trudnocu sa http://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical...tests.htm#PREG...neka mi se javi na pp,hvala

----------


## MELANIE

moze jedno pitanje?prosli mjesec sam imala rani spontani ili biokemijsku trudnocu...jos u vrijeme menstruacije lh trakica je bila pozitivna kao i test...a sada mi je 11 dc novog ciklusa(inace traju 28 dana)i ni traga crti koja bi detektirala lh hormon...sve prazno...sta se ne bi trebala vidjeti makar mala crta ako se ovulacija priblizava...ja vise nista ne razumijem.Inace testiram se uvijek u isto vrijeme popodne oko 2 sata.jucer kada sam piskila sam primjetila nesto kao sluzavi cep,zelatinozno da je izaslo iz mene...a i bazalna tmp.mi je jako cudna....stalno je 36 sa 7 ili 36 sa 8....jeli tko imao slicnih iskustava?heeelp

----------


## bubekica

Melanie, jacina kontrolne crtice ovisi o razini lh u folikularnoj fazi. Ako ti je prirodno jako nizak, moguce je da ga test uopce ne detektira. U principu kako se blizi ovulacija lh NE raste postepeno nego se 12-48 sati prije ovulacije desi nagli skok lh - tzv. lh surge. On traje kratko i zato nije rijetkost da ga profulas skroz pa trakice budu negativne cijeli ciklus. Neke cure zbog toga testiraju 2 puta dnevno. Ovo zelatinozno sto opisujes bi mogao biti eggwhite cervical mucus - znak da se ovulacija blizi. Nakon ovulacije bi temperatura trebala porasti. Moj savjet ti je da sve to uzimas s rezervom jer je nas organizam jako osjetljiv i neke znakove plodnosti je tesko prepoznati. Sigurna potvrda ovulacije je nalazost samo uzv. Nadam se da sam pomogla! Ako zelis pridruzi nam se na odbrojavanju.
Zao mi je zbog biokemijske. Sretno!

----------


## MELANIE

> Melanie, jacina kontrolne crtice ovisi o razini lh u folikularnoj fazi. Ako ti je prirodno jako nizak, moguce je da ga test uopce ne detektira. U principu kako se blizi ovulacija lh NE raste postepeno nego se 12-48 sati prije ovulacije desi nagli skok lh - tzv. lh surge. On traje kratko i zato nije rijetkost da ga profulas skroz pa trakice budu negativne cijeli ciklus. Neke cure zbog toga testiraju 2 puta dnevno. Ovo zelatinozno sto opisujes bi mogao biti eggwhite cervical mucus - znak da se ovulacija blizi. Nakon ovulacije bi temperatura trebala porasti. Moj savjet ti je da sve to uzimas s rezervom jer je nas organizam jako osjetljiv i neke znakove plodnosti je tesko prepoznati. Sigurna potvrda ovulacije je nalazost samo uzv. Nadam se da sam pomogla! Ako zelis pridruzi nam se na odbrojavanju.
> Zao mi je zbog biokemijske. Sretno!


hvala na savjetu..ovulacijske trakice su osjetljivosti 20 ummo/L i mislim da su dovoljno osjetljive,a trebalo bi se testirati onda makar 2 puta kroz dan..popodne ranije i navecer...
Cudna mi je ova bazalna...jos cu je malo pratiti pa cemo vidjeti sto se desava...hvala  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Dovoljno su osjetljive da detektiraju lh surge, to definitivno. Mislila sam na detektiranje "uobicajenog" lh. Recimo moj lh je 13,5 na 3. dan ciklusa i testna crtica mi je uvijek kroz cijeli ciklus dosta tamna, iako nije pozitivan test ( da bi bio pozitivan testna crtica mora biti jednako tamna ili tamnija od kontrolne). I ispravljam tipfeler u proslom postu - ne mislim na kontrolnu nego na testnu crticu, uvijek mi je to brka  :Smile:

----------


## MELANIE

> Dovoljno su osjetljive da detektiraju lh surge, to definitivno. Mislila sam na detektiranje "uobicajenog" lh. Recimo moj lh je 13,5 na 3. dan ciklusa i testna crtica mi je uvijek kroz cijeli ciklus dosta tamna, iako nije pozitivan test ( da bi bio pozitivan testna crtica mora biti jednako tamna ili tamnija od kontrolne). I ispravljam tipfeler u proslom postu - ne mislim na kontrolnu nego na testnu crticu, uvijek mi je to brka


ove su bile one step trakice,proslijedila mi ih je draga forumasica geceta,hvala joj.Prosli ciklus je stalno od 23 dc bila prisutna druga crta koja pokazuje ovulaciju,tamna skoro kao i kontrolna..i tako i u vrijeme kada sam dobila "menstruaciju"a zapravo je to bio rani spontani.kada mi je zavrsila menstruacija bacila sam jos jedan testic cisto da provjerim i bilo je sve negativno,test ispravno izveden,jedna kontrolna crta,a ova crte od lh-a nigdje,sve bijelo..i sad opet sve bijelo :Undecided: 

Vidis,zanimljivo je znati da je tebi crta gotovo uvijek prisutna,iako nije pozitivan test.dali ti koristis surge trakice?koliko su sojetljive/isto 20 ummol?

Posto su tebi prisutne uvijek te crte mozda bi rijesnje bio test malo slabije osjetljivosti 30 ummol?mislim?

a nista...mjeriti cu bazalnu pa cemo vidjeti...

----------


## bubekica

Lh trakice znaju bit pozitivne ako je trudnoca u pitanju.
Meni je prisutna testna crtica jer imam pcos i povisen lh, a nikad nemam ovulacije. Ja koristim wondfo trakice, slicne kao onestep ali jos osjetljivije. Bez brige, znam kad lh skoci jer onda testna crtica bude full full tamna. Al ni onda ne ovuliram  :Wink:

----------


## MELANIE

> Lh trakice znaju bit pozitivne ako je trudnoca u pitanju.
> Meni je prisutna testna crtica jer imam pcos i povisen lh, a nikad nemam ovulacije. Ja koristim wondfo trakice, slicne kao onestep ali jos osjetljivije. Bez brige, znam kad lh skoci jer onda testna crtica bude full full tamna. Al ni onda ne ovuliram


 bas mi je zao  koka... :Sad: ... bice bolje-mora ,hvala na savjetima :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

Cure, imam jedno pitanjce, pa ako netko iskusan zna da mi savjetuje. Ima li smisla da dalje radim lh-testove u ovom ciklusu? (Možete pogledat i grafić) 19. mi je dan, svi testovi su bili negativni i počela sam već s duphastonima. Da li je uopće moguće imati O kad se počne s progesteronima?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Muma - evo i ovdje da ti pišem - sad sam vidjela tvoj post. Dakle ja isto nikad nisam imala pozitivan LH-test - dakle da kontrolna bude jednaka ili jača od testne - nikad. A O imam dokazanu po temperaturi. Dakle od kad počnem testirati do O mi testna postupno tamni ali nikad ne dostigne istu nijasnu kao kontrolna. 

I uopće više ne upisujem u FeFe - samo mi ga zbuni. 

Svom MPO-doktoru sam rekla da mi LH nikad ne bude pozitivan - začudio se ali nije dalje ništa komentirao. Dakle - ne znam da li je to nešto jako loše.

----------


## krojachica

> moze jedno pitanje?prosli mjesec sam imala rani spontani ili biokemijsku trudnocu...jos u vrijeme menstruacije lh trakica je bila pozitivna kao i test...a sada mi je 11 dc novog ciklusa(inace traju 28 dana)i ni traga crti koja bi detektirala lh hormon...sve prazno...sta se ne bi trebala vidjeti makar mala crta ako se ovulacija priblizava...ja vise nista ne razumijem.Inace testiram se uvijek u isto vrijeme popodne oko 2 sata.jucer kada sam piskila sam primjetila nesto kao sluzavi cep,zelatinozno da je izaslo iz mene...a i bazalna tmp.mi je jako cudna....stalno je 36 sa 7 ili 36 sa 8....jeli tko imao slicnih iskustava?heeelp


eto za razliku od bubekice, meni trakice nikada (nikada!) nisu pokazale O, niti onda kad je O bila potvrđena UZV-om,
a testirala sam se 2,3 puta dnevno 4,3,2,1 dan prije O. I to potvrđeno u 3 cilusa, sa 2 vrste trakice.
za razliku od bubekice meni je lh 4,6 pa možda i zato.
A takavo obilje sluzi sam ja imala kad sam ostala T prvi put...
Uglavnom, nemoj brinuti, biokemijska ti je najbolji znak da ovuliraš i da možeš ostati T, ovaj ili sijedeći mjesec...

----------


## Least123

cure, a osjetite li ovulaciju uvijek na gačicama ili kad se brišete ili na opip?

----------


## Muma

> Muma - evo i ovdje da ti pišem - sad sam vidjela tvoj post. Dakle ja isto nikad nisam imala pozitivan LH-test - dakle da kontrolna bude jednaka ili jača od testne - nikad. A O imam dokazanu po temperaturi. Dakle od kad počnem testirati do O mi testna postupno tamni ali nikad ne dostigne istu nijasnu kao kontrolna. 
> 
> I uopće više ne upisujem u FeFe - samo mi ga zbuni. 
> 
> Svom MPO-doktoru sam rekla da mi LH nikad ne bude pozitivan - začudio se ali nije dalje ništa komentirao. Dakle - ne znam da li je to nešto jako loše.


A ja tek sad vidjeh tvoj odgovor...onda suuuuper, jer smo se keksnuli taj dan (12.dan)! Graf je upisao O ali čim sam upisala negativne testove odmah je izbrisao ovulacijsku crtu. Znači...~~~~~~ da barem sutra ne dođe - sad vibram sebi  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

> cure, a osjetite li ovulaciju uvijek na gačicama ili kad se brišete ili na opip?


Ja sam se već izrazila...nikad ne vidim ništa, N-I-Š-T-A, uvijek sam nekako isto "bjelkasto vlažna" veći dio ciklusa (ispričavam se na doživljajima)...i to je to. Pa pretpostavljam da sam jedna od onih koja ima O 2 put godišnje. Prije par mjeseci sam ugledala nešto egg-white na papiru i ostala  :Shock: ...nije bilo dobitno koliko vidite.

----------


## Least123

Ma znam da si rekla, htjedoh cuti i druge...trazim rijeci utjehe

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Muma - i ovdje par ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~d  a ne dobiješ danas!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Least - ja sam samo jedan mjesec imala baš onaj eggwhite - a inače mi bude watery - dakle vodenasto/rijetko ali ne i rastezljivo.

----------


## MELANIE

uglavnom na 15 dc ciklusa temp.pala za 0,2 c(dakle na 36 sa 5) i onda uslijedio skok...ispada da sam ovulirala na 15 dc po trakicama i po boli u lijevom jajniku...dobila sam nakon 12 dana,dakle 27 dc trajao ciklus.temperatura je porasla nakon ovulacije i uopce nije pala...i dalje se drzi na 36 sa 9...a ja sam dobila.valjda bude u toku ciklusa.citam da nekim zenama pada u toku ciklusa..
hvala na savjetu :Smile:

----------


## Least123

odem na wc maloprije i obrišem se a ono sluzavo bijelo, vlaknasto, rastezljivo...
popiškila sam lh trakicu po prvi puta. ima li netko iskustva da i to isčita? postoji razlika od kontrolne i testne trake, ali nije prejaka...

kako da uploadam sliku?

----------


## Least123

odem na wc maloprije i obrišem se a ono sluzavo bijelo, vlaknasto, rastezljivo...
popiškila sam lh trakicu po prvi puta. ima li netko iskustva da i to isčita? postoji razlika od kontrolne i testne trake, ali nije prejaka...

slika upload  :Smile: 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/photo3ww.jpg/

----------


## bubekica

*least* moguce je da se blizi ovulacija, ovisi dal su ti trakice i inace slabo pozitivne. recimo meni je takva skoro cijeli ciklus, a nekima je takva najpozitivnija sto mogu imat. sve ovisi.... pokrit keksom treba svakako  :Wink:

----------


## Least123

To su one sa saveonetest ilitako nesto...
Joj kako se dobro osjecam kad vidim malo pozitive. Inace novost je da umjesto vrkute pijem marulju pa nozda izo ima veze i uzela sam propolis sa peludi

----------


## MELANIE

Cure,dali znate kada se naruce trakice sa e baya koliko se dugo cekaju radnih dana da stignu?

----------


## Least123

meni je sa saveone test došlo kroz nekih 10ak dana

daj mi recite, kako nemam tamo uputa, nakon koliko se isčitava rezultat?

----------


## Mimah

Na mojima nakon 5 minuta.

----------


## Least123

Nastavno na moju sluz sinoc, odnosno bjelanjak, i trakicu koja bi se mogla shvatit kao pozitivna. Jutros sam napravila jos jednu i bila je svijetlija, a sada oko 17h nema traga nikakvoj crtici. Sto to znaci? Ulovila sam ovulaciju sinoc ili nisam?

----------


## bubekica

*least* moguce je da si ulovila ovulaciju, ali nista, osim uzv, nije garancija. nadam se da ste pokrili  :Wink:

----------


## Least123

ma pokrili smo se i dan prije i taj dan i jučer.
dvije me stvari zbunjuju ponovno, mogu li to biti ostaci sperme koja na taj način u tijelu promjene stukturu (premda dosad nisam to uočila), a drugo što mi vrag nije dao mira, išla sam opet sinoć piškiti po lh trakci i pojavile su se dvije crtice, ali ova testna svijetlija nego dan prije. Kako onda jučer u 5 sati popodne nije bilo uopće testne, a navečer je ima.
Naručena sam kod ginekologa sutra, ne znam jel to prekasno ili nije, ali od prije imam taj termin.

----------


## bubekica

*least* meni jako varira boja trakice ovisno o koncentraciji urina. cak sam primijetila da sto duze trpim (urin bude svijetliji, bude ga vise u mjehuru) testna linija je svijetlija. ako mi bas nije sila, iscijedim par kapi ( :Laughing: ) i bude tamnija linija. 
neka ti ginic sutra napravi uzv, ako je bila O, vidjet ce se zuto tijelo, ako se blizi O, vidjet ce se vodeci folikul...

----------


## wanna be mommy

Koliko su pouzdane te trakice? kad sam ih ja prvi i jedini put koristila bila je nagativna, a na uzv se vidjela o

----------


## bubekica

koji dan si pisnula trakicu, a koji dan bila na uzv? i sto se tocno vidjelo na uzv? zuto tijelo? veliki folikul?

----------


## wanna be mommy

14-i dan sam pišnula, negativna trakica, a 16 dan na uzv žuto tijelo. tad sam imala školske cikluse (prije 2 god)

----------


## bubekica

moguce je da si pisnula prekasno, kad je LH surge (nagli porast LH koji nastupa cc 12-36h prije ovulacije) vec prosao.

----------


## wanna be mommy

moguće i to...nisam baš u tome. ovaj mj sam počela mjeriti temperaturu, prvi put u životu (jer sam mislila da meni to ne treba), i buljim u taj graf i uopće ne kužim  :Cool:

----------


## bubekica

da ne offtopicarimo - saljem pp.

----------


## sankris

Ostalo mi je 19 lh trakica One Step 20 miU/ml ali im je rok valjanosti do 11/2012. Ne znam da li smijem ovdje, ali ako je netko zainteresiran poklonila bih... Meni su pomogle.

----------


## bubekica

*sankris* mozes i na oglasnoj ploci potpomognute oglasiti...

----------


## sankris

> *sankris* mozes i na oglasnoj ploci potpomognute oglasiti...


Idem probati...

----------


## Matko

Cao,ja sam koristila Alice ovulation test,isto preko interneta kupleno.Tocni su i pouzdani.Na dan kada mi je testic bio pozitivan izostala sam sa sex aktivnostima.ali zato sutra navecer i dan poslje navecer sam bila aktivna.12 dana poslje test na trudnocu je bio pozitivan.nazalost bila je biokemijska trudnoca.Ali eto samo da znate,trakice koriste,dobar su pokazatelj ovulacije,i pouzdane su.sretno

----------


## Mucica

Hej!
Imam pitanje, prekjučer sam na 9dc popiškila prvu ovomjesečnu trakicu koja je imala dobro vidljivu drugu crticu al nije bila pozitivna, jučer na 10dc druga crtica jedva da je bila vidljiva... kako sam tek prošli ciklus počela koristiti lh trakice još sam prilično zbunjena u njihovoj interpretaciji pa bi molila koju dobru dušicu da mi veli kaj nebi trebale svaki dan do O te crtice biti sve tamnije a ne da sljedeći dan bude još svjetlija???

----------


## Tiziana

Zene drage mene su te trakice izludile! Prvo dijete odmah iz prve, a drugo nikako. Ja sam u devet mjeseci pokusavanja ispopisala cijelo brdo tih traka, izdavila svog ginekologa s time, i nikad mi niti jedna nije bila tamnija od kontrolne. Pa cak ni onda kad sam konacno ostala trudna. Eto tipkam dok dojim ovu malu lopticu zbog koje sam uzaludno pod povecalom cak razgledala hrpu trakica, izradila ne znam koliko grafova, paprati i ostalog!
Sretno!

----------


## lulu-mama

Može preporuka za LH test?
Jučer sam išla u ljekarnu po O test, i tamo su mi ponudili ClearBlue sa 7 testova=35E  :Shock: 
I drugi neki 7 testova =31E
Stvarno ne mislim davati toliko para.

Jel' taj ClearBlue zapravo kuciste, pa dokupljuješ samo trakice? Ili sta? Ne kuzim zasto je tako skupo?!

----------


## bubekica

ja preporucam wondfo, s amazona naruci.

----------


## lulu-mama

Evo uzela sam 40 lh i 10 pregnancy testova u kompletu za 15 E.

----------


## broculla

Ja sam kao pravi megaloman kupila odmah 100 komada LH trakica  :Laughing:  na accuratepregnancytests.com. Nadam se da ih neću sve potrošiti. (još nisam niti jednu, čekam idući ciklus).

----------


## mravak

Ima li tko viška tih trakica?

Gdje su najeftinije za kupit?....ne kupujem preko interneta....

----------


## broculla

ja se nadam da ću kroz par dana (ako na testu bude +) utvrditi da imam viška.

----------


## mravak

*broculla* držim  :fige:

----------


## snelly85

Curke,kolika je pouzdanost visoko osjetljivih lh trakica za utvrđivanje ovulacije?Ako trakice pokazuju pozitivni rezultat već par ciklusa da li je sigurno da dolazi do ovulacije?U zadnje vrijeme me muči paranoja da možda ne dolazi do trudnoće jer nemam ovulaciju??!!Sad ne znam da li je s obzirom na poz rezultat lh trakice potrebno preko krvi utvrđivat ovulaciju ili je ovaj poz rezultat dovoljan?Hvala na odgovorima

----------


## zibba

Ja sam ih koristila prije par godina baš sa ciljem utvrđivanja da li i kada imam O jer imam neuredne cikluse, 32-35-37 i više dana. meni su se pokazali pouzdanima, rekli mi tada da imam O cca 20-i dan ciklusa i da mi druga faza ciklusa traje 16 dana. E sada kako mi se cijeli ciklus iz nekog meni nepoznatog razloga ustalio na 31 dan morala bih opet uzeti par tih trakica da ponovo utvrdim kada mi je O kako bi se znala paziti tih dana s obzirom da smo na kontracepciji vadi ga vanka, a ja ne vjerujem da je O ostala na 21 dan kao prije. 
E sada, meni su bili OK, počeli su pojavljivati se i tamniti kada bi počela i sluz,  najtamniji bili zadnji dan "eggwhitea" kada bi ponekad primjetila probadanje u jajnicima ( desni jajnik da, lijevi nikada), i to je bilo to. Ako te toliko btine da li zaista ovuliraš, pokušaj uz trakice mjeriti temp, pa kada ti fefe pokaže da si imala O usporedi sa tvojim zapažanjima po trakicama. Vjerujem da ćeš kroz dva-tri ciklusa primjetiti kakva je situacija.

----------


## selmica79

> *least* meni jako varira boja trakice ovisno o koncentraciji urina. cak sam primijetila da sto duze trpim (urin bude svijetliji, bude ga vise u mjehuru) testna linija je svijetlija. ako mi bas nije sila, iscijedim par kapi () i bude tamnija linija. 
> neka ti ginic sutra napravi uzv, ako je bila O, vidjet ce se zuto tijelo, ako se blizi O, vidjet ce se vodeci folikul...


Oprostite sto upadam u razgovor , postavljala sam novu temu , ali nema odgovora , a ja nestrpljiva : prvi put u zivotu koristim lh trakice ovuGnost , tri veceri mjerim u isto vrijeme (ciklus 28-32 ) na 13. dan - najjaca testna crtica , 14. dan obje iste , 15. dan obje iste , stvarno ne kuzim -ovulacija bila , biti ce ???????????? Zasto su crtice i dalje tu ako je proslo 72 sata???

----------


## bubekica

*selmica79* ja bih rekla da ce ovulacija nastupiti 24-36 sati od trenutka kad testna linija prvi put bude jednako tamna kao i kontrolna. nemam bas puno iskustva, ali koliko sam citala, kad jednom dobis pozitivan ovulacijski test (crtice jednako tamne ili testna tamnija od kontrolne), nema potrebe da iduci dan ponavljas.

----------


## selmica79

> *selmica79* ja bih rekla da ce ovulacija nastupiti 24-36 sati od trenutka kad testna linija prvi put bude jednako tamna kao i kontrolna. nemam bas puno iskustva, ali koliko sam citala, kad jednom dobis pozitivan ovulacijski test (crtice jednako tamne ili testna tamnija od kontrolne), nema potrebe da iduci dan ponavljas.


bubekica , hvala na odgovoru , ja testirala pet dana (koliko je bilo trakica) jer sam i radi sebe htjela da znam kako mi to sve funkcionira , znaci prva tri bila kako sam vec napisala , a dva dana poslije testna svjetlija od kontrolne , pokrila sam sve , pa se nadam da smo uboli , a pokrivamo i dalje  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## snelly85

Curke,bila sam koristila lh trakice najosjetljivije (navodno),naručene preko interneta.Da li su one siguran pokazatelj da ovulacija postoji ili je potrebno uz njih mjerit bazalnu temp?Muž i ja pokušavamo već oko 1,5 go napravit bebača ali nije uspjelo.Već  sam jednom bila trudna ali nažalost missed ab u 9tt.Inače ciklusi su mi svakih 28-29 dana.

----------


## sushi

*snelly* nazalost jedini sigurni pokazatelji su oni koji se vide nakon sto se ovulacija vec dogodila - vidi se zuto tijelo na uzv ili mozes izvaditi progesteron na 21 dc, odnosno 7 dana od pretpostavljene o.
sto se nasih kucnih pomagaca tice (lh trakice, bazalna, slina i sl) nekako je logicno da bi kombinacija razlicitih trebala dati tocniji 'rezultat', ali rijetko tko je bas tolko discipliniran  :Smile: 
i jos nesto...meni lh trakica niske osjetljivosti nikada nije pozitivna, tj testna linija ne bude sasvim tamna kao kontrolna, a ovulacija bude dokazana na uzv u istom ciklusu...dogodilo se vec nekoliko puta. tako da bi mi dobro dosla kombinacija s bazalnom

nadam se da sam pomogla... pokusavate godinu i pol? jeste napravili neke pretrage?

----------


## jejja

Trebam pomoc, nisu za mene, frendica koristi one lh trakice od 20 mIU citam po netu da ih ima i od 10 mIU ali ih na dragom nam ebayu ne mogu iskopat, ako ima koja dobra dusa da mi sibne linkic u poruku bila bi vam jako zahvalna..

----------


## žužy

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trks...at=0&_from=R40

Možda tu kaj najdeš..

----------


## jejja

to sam pregledala, na jednima u nazivu pise da su 10 miu ali u opisu stoji da su 30  :Rolling Eyes:  ima ih na njemackom ebayu ali ne salju u hr.. jer frendici ovi od 20 miu budu ful svijetli, oni od 40 (dala sam joj svoje) ne pokazuju apsolutno nista pa razmisljam da ako joj je LH prirodno nizi onda ovi od 20 ne skuze peak kad bude pa ne pokazu jaku drugu crtu  :Sad:  i voljela bi nabaviti joj te ali zaista ne mogu naci info di su ih cure kupovale

----------


## bebita91

Hello nova sam ovdje i pozdrav svima. Imam pitanje nadam se da mi mozete pomoci. Znaci imam 22 godine i planiramo bebicu. Neredovite su mi menstruacije, ali nemam policisticne jajnike, hormoni u redu takoder i stitnjaca. Uglavnom narucila sam ovulacijske trakice s interneta. I sad cekam da mi dodu. Zanima me oce li pravilno pokazat ovulaciju??? Jer ovako neznam kad ovuliram nekad vidim po ovulacijskoj sluzi a nekad ne pa je malo tesko.Ginekolog mi je rekao da su mi neredovite menstruacije najvjerovatnije zbog stresa (studentica sam), takoder mi je prepisao Duphaston, ali rekao mi je da ga pijem ako ne dobijem menstruaciju nakon 35 dana, 5 dana po 2 tablete. Jer mi nekad zna doci prirodno a nekad ne. Sve ovisi. Oprostite na duzem postu ali mislim da netko od vas sigurno zna odgovor. Ja sam jos mlada i neznam bas previse o tome. Hvala unaprijed! :Smile:

----------


## mare78

malo podižem temu...dobila sam prvu menstruaciju 18 mjeseci nakon poroda-dojenje,dojenje,dojenje!!! od tada stiže redovito,ciklus 28-29 dana...korisitim LH trakice naručene sa www.testforless.com , danas 17 dc,sve negativno ,pišnem 2x dnevno oko podne I oko 18,00-ima li itko iskustva sa ovim trakicama? pouzdanost? sve me nekako strah anovilatornih ciklusa...

----------


## ivana.sky

Jel moguce sa lh trakicama "uhvatit" O ako imam sin.pol.jajnika?? jel nekom uspjelo dobit + na takav nacin?

Koristila sam LH trakice zadnja 3mj... posto imam PCOS dr. mi je objasnila da mi je lh stalno prisutan, sto se i "dokazalo" jer su mi trakice uvijek pokazale obje crtice (test blijedju ali je uvijek bila vidljiva), potrefilo se jedan dan u svakom od 3 pracena ciklusa da je test linija tamnija od kontrolne-pozitivan test... prvi mjesec 12.d.c. drugi mjesec 28.d.c. i treci mjesec 18.d.c. ...hopa-cupa-nista!! nalazi hormona su pokazali da O nije bilo... jel se to ikome dogadjalo? zna li itko zasto pokaze pozitivno ako O nema? i savjet... trebam li i dalje pokusavat sa trakicama pa mozda jednom uhvatim i bas tu O koju trebam?  :Confused:

----------


## Lorelai

*Ivana.sky* koliko ja znam o trakicama one uvijek pokazu dvije crtice, samo test je pozitivan samo ona kad je testna crtica jednake boje ili tamnija od kontrolne. Tako da je u pravilu uvijek dvije crtice na testu samo je pitanje kad je tamnija.. Npr meni je jucer bio DC9 i nije jos pozitivna al je znatno tamnija od dana prije, pa sad ocekujem danas ili sutra pozitivnu. Onda nakon toga u roku od 12-48 h nastupa O. E sad, naravno mozes sve to napraviti i pokriti i na kraju mjeseca svejedno ne biti trudna, dakle pozitivna lh trakica ti ne garantira trudnocu, al je dobar nacin pracenja. Isto tako citala sam da zapravo najbolji nacin pracenja ciklusa je mjerenje bazalne temp., pogotovo za one koji se bore s PCOS. pa mozda da probas iskobinirati to dvoje sljedeci ciklus da vidis na cemu si.. Zelim ti srecu i vidimo se na odbrojavanju!!

----------


## ivana.sky

a jel moguce da pokaze pozitivno i kad nema ovulacije?? jer meni je pokazala pozitivno lh trakica 12.d.c. (test crtica postepeno tamnila par dana prije i taj dan bas ono ful tamnija od kontrolne bila pa opet blijedja do kraja ciklusa) al kad sam isla vadit krv 26.d.c. kaze nalaz ovulacije bilo nije...

probala sam bazalnu i lh al nikad kombinirano zajedno u jednom mjesecu... mogla bi sad ovaj krenit pa vidit... hvala za ideju  :Wink:

----------


## Lorelai

cuj, stvarno nisam ekspet, al da, cula sam da mogu davati lazne pozitivne  :Rolling Eyes:  pa kao zato je bbt bolje i ucinkovitije pracenje. Ja se samo nikad nisam uspjela natjerati na to mjerenje ujutro pa nikad nisam niti ekperimentrala.. BTW nisam  ni znala da se O moze utvrditi vadjenjem krvi-- ja sam (odnosno ginekolog) do sada uvijek utvrdjivala uzv-om..

E reci, jesi li tada dobila taj mjesec dobila mengu ili ti je bio dug ciklus?

----------


## ivana.sky

ravno 40.d.c. sam dobila

O se utvrdjuje vadjenjem krvi na nacin da se provjera progesteron

"Ukoliko se želi saznati je li ciklus ovulatorni (da je u tom ciklusu bila ovulacija), traži se mjerenje progesterona 21. dana ciklusa. Razlog tome je velika vjerojatnost da je tada žena sigurno u lutealnoj fazi, računajući da je ovulacija bila 14. dan."

s tim da zbog duljih ciklusa ja sam isla vadit krv 26.d.c. a nalaz sam cekala mal vise od mj dana (receno mi je da nisu imali reagensa u KBO pa zato tak dugo)
ma nemam pojma ni ja vise sta da mislim   :gaah:

----------


## bubekica

ivana.sky,
moguce je da lh bude pozitivna, a da ne dodje do ovulacije, pogotovo kod pcos-a i tvog visokog lh. 
Obzirom da ipak imas ciklus, preporucila bih ti da mjeris bazalnu tjelesnu temperaturu kako bi vidjela dal je ciklus ovulacijski ili ne. 
Moguce je da si ovulirala bas tad kad si vadila progesteron - jer m dolazi cca 15 dana od ovulacije.

----------


## ivana.sky

da, al mi je nalaz (progesteron) bio negativan... tj. pokazao da nije bilo O taj mjesec  :Confused: 
ciklus mi varira 30-60 dana... probat cu s temp opet i uz nju trakice pa javim kak je proslo

----------


## bubekica

Ako si ovulirala na 26dc(a moguce da jesi, ako je ciklus trajao 40 dana), nije ti mogao progesteron porasti na 26dc.

----------


## Lorelai

> ravno 40.d.c. sam dobila
> 
> O se utvrdjuje vadjenjem krvi na nacin da se provjera progesteron
> 
> "Ukoliko se želi saznati je li ciklus ovulatorni (da je u tom ciklusu bila ovulacija), traži se mjerenje progesterona 21. dana ciklusa. Razlog tome je velika vjerojatnost da je tada žena sigurno u lutealnoj fazi, računajući da je ovulacija bila 14. dan."
> 
> s tim da zbog duljih ciklusa ja sam isla vadit krv 26.d.c. a nalaz sam cekala mal vise od mj dana (receno mi je da nisu imali reagensa u KBO pa zato tak dugo)
> ma nemam pojma ni ja vise sta da mislim


Vis, to nisam znala; al misli da je *bubekica* u pravu, mogla bi bbt ujutro i onda ak hoces poprati s LH trakicama, al posto ti je LH visok onda postoji sansa da ti daje lazno pozitivne pa onda provjeris s bazalnom i tak u krug. Nazalost nema jednostavnog rijesenja.. Sigurna sam da cure na potpomognutoj ti mogu pomoc puno vise pa se tam prebaci  a za ostalo se vidimo na odbrojavanju! :Grin:

----------


## ivana.sky

jedan veeliki zacarani krug... ali zeznut cemo mi njega kad tad!! hvala na savjetima cure  :Kiss:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Gdje kupujete lh trakice i po kojoj cjeni?

----------


## ivana.sky

ebay - uk, trakice, 100komada (20mlU), 150kn

----------


## sunce moje malo

evo i ja sam nabavila ove trakice s ebaya, osjetljivost 20 mlU, čine mi se osjetljivije od onih koje sam prije par godina koristila sa saveontest.
ciklusi mi variraju od 26-30 dana.

ovaj ciklus mi je išao ovako:
9 dpo- negativna
10 dpo- negativna
11 dpo popodne- obje crtice jednake boje
11 dpo navečer- testna tamnija od kontrolne
12 dpo ujutro- obje jednake boje
12 dpo popodne- obje jednake boje
čini mi se da je O bila 12 dpo, jer sam popodne pa do predvečer osjećala bolove i probadanja na desnom jajniku.
akcija je pala na 12 dpo ujutro.
danas je 13 dpo, možda uspijemo i navečer. valjda bude dovoljno.
ono što me zanima, koliko nakon O je jajna stanica spremna za oplodnju?

----------


## bubekica

Pozitivna lh ti je bila 11dc (dan ciklusa, dpo znaci dan poslije ovulacije), sto znaci da je ovulacija bila 12-36h nakon toga. Js je sposobna za oplodnju max 24h nakon ovulacije, zato se savjetuje odnos prije, a ne poslije ovulacije.

----------


## sunce moje malo

da, lapsus, nisam mislila na dpo nego na dan ciklusa  :Smile: 
ne pratim bazalnu temp pa ne mogu tvrditi kada mi je bila O, ali pretpostavljam jučer tijekom popodneva (12 dan ciklusa) zbog bolova u desnom jajniku.

----------


## bubekica

To i odgovara pozitivnoj lh dan prije.
Ako je odnos bio jucer ujutro, smatraj to pokrivenim  :Wink: 
Sretno!

----------


## sunce moje malo

thx!
vidjet ćemo za cca 14 dana

----------


## Mamba

Jutro! Pitanje jedno,nije vezano za lh trakice, a nisam našla temu da se o ovome priča, pa da ne otvaram novu, da li neka od vas koristi onaj mikroskop kojim se pomoću sline utvrđuje plodno razdoblje?
Planiram ga već duže vrijeme naručiti, ali onda uvijek završim na tome da naručim još lh trakica umjesto tog mikroskopa, makar sam iz ciklusa u ciklus već "umorna" od trakica, htjela bi probati i taj mikroskop, pa ako ima neka iskustva s tim (npr.kada se testira, ujutro, popodne?), bila bi zahvalna da javi.

----------


## žužy

*Mamba*,imaš tu malo o iskustvima pa prošnjofaj..ako mislimo na isto  :Smile: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/10514-maybe-baby

----------


## Mamba

Hvala *žužy*! idem čitat temu!

----------


## Petticoat

Curke, gdje ima kod nas za kupiti lh trakice i po kojoj cijeni?Zagreb  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

LH trakice ima u svakoj ljekarni,5 komada košta stotinjak kuna.
Ali,možeš ih nabaviti i na njuškalu npr,po puno pristupačnijoj cijeni..ako nečeš na e-bayu.

----------


## Petticoat

Mislim da cu pogledat na njuskalu, ovo mi se nekako cini puno.Mislim da na ebayu ne primaju Diners ?ne znam nisam nikad tako kupovala :-I

----------


## saraLaughs

Hell svima.. nova sam tu od danas.. od pustih tema nisam znala kojoj pripadam  :Wink:  a vidim da ni tu nema nikog friskog.. kazu da je lakse kad podjelis s nekim.. ovako.. Prima time ovulacijski teseter nakon deset potrosenih tester od 12 dana ciklusa di danas nije pokazao ovulaciju. Tj. Ona crtica T ostala je svih dana svjetlije boje.. a triput je uopce nije bilo. Prije poceka testiranja uzv Pokazao uredno sve i uz folikule onaj jedan dominantni koji je bio 17 mm...  totalno me zblesalo ??? Pozrav iz uljuljanog juznog Splita !! ♡

----------


## LanaG

saraLaughs, nisam baš neki ekspert s tim LH trakicama, ali i oni mogu griješiti isto kao i testovi trudnoće...Možda za sljedeći ciklus probaj s drugim trakicama (recimo Ovul-test i sl). Isto tako ti dobro dodje da gledaš i druge znakove ovulacije kao što su vaginalni iscjedak, možda bazalna temperatura, mogući bolovi u jajnicima....i kad vidiš da se nešto dogadja tad napraviš test.

----------


## ivana.sky

22.d.c. vec 3. dan zaredom lh tamna... ne znam uopce sta bi rekla na to

----------


## kudri

ivana.sky, kod PCOS su hormoni u disbalansu, pa testiranje LH trakicama nije precizno, tj. najčešće prikazuje stalno blago ili skroz pozitivnu trakicu...

----------


## ivana.sky

znam, tako mi pokazuje cijeli ciklus kad je anov.... lh mi bude stalno prisutan, tj. druga crta bude vidljiva svih 30-40dana... 
ali ovaj ciklus je bio skok i onda poslije vise nista i sad opet odjednom... dozivila sam da je lh prisutan kroz cijeli ciklus ali nikad ovako da se dogodi odjednom jos jedan skok
mislis da je i to maslo pcosa?

----------


## ivana.sky

ovo je vec 7.ciklus koji pratim lh trakicama, i ne pratim samo "navodne plodne dane" ko druge zene nego cijele cikluse pa otprilike znam kako sam reagirala, ovo se jos nije dogodilo... 
bila je ili prisutna stalno ali blijeda, ili nista pa skok za ovulaciju pa opet nista.

----------


## žužy

Neznam kak je kod pcos-a,al meni je znala biti poz. lh par dana pred mengu. Nisam bila trudna,O mi je prošla davno...neznam odkud je to bilo.

----------


## marina7

Curke, evo radim s trakicama od 11 dana i ovakvo stanje je: 12,13 dan vidljiva druga crtica imali odnos, 14 dan opet crtica bez odnosa i 15 dan crtica sa odnosom, te odnos 17 dan.te dane me boli dole u trbuhu obje strane ali vise na lijevoj strani. Jel su mi to onda bili plodni dani? Inace radimo na bebi godinu dana, imam i ovak neke druge probleme.ciklusi mi variraju od 28-34 dana...

----------


## ivana.sky

sve ovisi kakve su bile te crtice tih dana... nije ih dovoljno samo imat mora testna pocet tamniti i tu otprilike pocnu plodni dani, a kad je testna tamnija od kontrolne (lh skok) znaci da je O unutar 24h, inace se preporuca apstinencija cca 2,3 dana do poz lh tj. te puuno tamnije i onda odnos navecer-ujutro-navecer  :Laughing: 
ako su lagali mene, i ja lazem tebe

----------


## marina7

Da meni je najtamnija bila 15 dan i taj smo dan imali odnos... Nadam se

----------


## ivana.sky

eto super  :Smile:  drzim ti fige  :fige:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Neznam kak je kod pcos-a,al meni je znala biti poz. lh par dana pred mengu. Nisam bila trudna,O mi je prošla davno...neznam odkud je to bilo.


evo danas je pozitivna.... hm... kuha mi kao dolje i (.)(.) bole, al sam misla da je to pms... odkud sad pozitivna lh  :gaah: 

REALNO kolika je vjerovatnost da to nije pcos i da imam drugu O?  :Unsure:  ulijte mi malo nade.... al nemojte lagat  :Grin:

----------


## ivana.sky

i danas pozitivna...  :Shock:   :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

ivana.sky a da ti pisnes koji hcg test?

----------


## ivana.sky

Razmisljala sam al 28.d.c. cu cekat... a idem sutra kod moje dr. i utorak kod mpo dr. pa cu vidit s njima..
tko me tjera da ih piskam cijeli ciklus  :No-no:

----------


## žužy

Baš sam htjela reči da pišneš za promjenu i hcg..  :lool: 
Zakaj čekat? Bar buš došla najavit vođenje trudnoče ..  :Aparatic:   :fige:

----------


## ivana.sky

Mislite da je moguce da sam T??  :Unsure:  mislim jesmo pokrili svaki 2.dan al sam toliiko u strci i pod stresom da bi to bilo stvarno jedno jako veliko cudo..
a necu se nadat... vidit cemo.. ajd bas probam pisnit ujutro, imam test kod kuce
iako poznavajuc sebe, svoje jajnike i hormone, ove poz trakice sam znace da sam LUDA  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

A miiislim da ti lh trakice ne detektiraju količinu ludosti..  :lool:   :Laughing: 
Ma znaš onu staru... "dok se buš najmanje nadala"...
Kad očekuješ vješticu?

----------


## ivana.sky

Zacudila bi se sta je kod mene moguce  :Laughing: 
27.11. mi je 28.d.c ali inace dodje 30.d.c.
Po lh trakicama O je bila 10.d.c  ako je bila i ak nisam luda  :Grin:  a luda sam sigurno  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

da potvrdim da sam luda popskila sam i popodnevnu lh, jer sam naravno sad sve zivo i nezivo procitala i izguglala, lh ujutro ovakav, popodne onakav, pcos ovo, pcos ono... alfa beta lanci neki... blablabla... ugl evo i sad je pozitivna...

----------


## ivana.sky

> Baš sam htjela reči da pišneš za promjenu i hcg.. 
> Zakaj čekat? Bar buš došla najavit vođenje trudnoče ..


i sinoc i jutros + (i lh i hcg)

 :Shock:  

https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/...22531941_o.jpg

nadam se da se vidi slika

 :Dancing Fever:

----------


## marina7

Meni se cini da si pozitivna 
Provjeri kod gina jos i to je to sretno... Ja cekam jos tjedan dana pa cu vidjeti jel plusic ili minus

----------


## ivana.sky

Drzim ti fige do neba  :fige:   :Smile: 




> Provjeri kod gina jos i to je to sretno..


Bas danas u 14:30h dogovorila za uputnicu i pregled prije mpo, ima da padne na dupe kad cuje  :Grin:  iako mislim da nece odmah gledat nist, nego samo betu dat da vadim

----------


## marina7

Javi nam sretne vijesti  :Smile:  mi isto vec godinu dana a nista tak da ono ne vjerujem dok ne vidim

----------


## žužy

> i sinoc i jutros + (i lh i hcg)
> 
>  
> 
> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/...22531941_o.jpg
> 
> nadam se da se vidi slika


Hahahaha,da padneš na dupe  :Laughing:   :pivo: 
Baš sam sretna zbog tebe,viš da ipak nisi luda,samo si trudna!  :Heart: 

I pravo poštena ti je LH...i još jedan dokaz da bude fino pozitivna i u trudnoči.

----------


## marina7

Meni danas 22 dc i trakica je blijeda... A od 12-15 bila je tamna. Sad jel mi gotova O?

----------


## kudri

cure, a meni isto već 3 dana za redom pozitivna lh. dakle, baš baš tamna kao testna, ako ne i tamnija. danas mi je 22dc, a pozitivna mi je bila i 20dc i 21dc. plus, imala sam zadnje dva dana baš bolove u jajnicima...bože, jel moguće da je anovulatorni ciklus ili što je ovo???

----------


## ivana.sky

eno ti procitaj moje postove prije par dana... krenilo ko sumnja na anov. a ispala T  :Wink:  pisni ti hcg jedan pa ces znat  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

dali vrijedi pratit cikluse regulirane duphastonom lh trakama, inače pcos i anovulacijski ciklusi

----------


## kudri

ipak je bila ovulacija jer je traka počela blijediti. Izgleda je ovulacija bila ujutro na 22dc. totalno kasno, ali eto. danas već blijeda.
nismo pokrili  :Sad:

----------


## marina7

Meni je traka bila tamna od 12-15 dana i pokrili smo ih, bilo je i bolova u trbuhu s obje strane, e sad da vidimo jel uspjelo... Ali nije mi jasno trake su pokazale ovako a racunala sam na netu na kalendaru plodnih dana i uopce se ne podudaraju trake i kalendar. Po kalendaru je trebala O biti tjedan dana kasnije. Kak sad onda to?Sad iduci tjedan jel je bude ili ne...??

----------


## marina7

Nista ni ovaj mjesec... Prosla godina a od srece, veselja, bebe nista... Nadala sam se jer smo bili vrijedni, trakice pozitivne a vjestica dosla... Jadna sam skroz...  :Sad:

----------


## ivana.sky

Nemoj biti jadna, i ako je doslo do O ima tu jos puuno posla dalje..  sanse su 25% a statistika kaze vremenski da treba cca 1god, nekad malo i duze... bitno da je sve ok sto se zdravlja tice, + ce nac svoj nacin  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana.sky

A mislim da ti je svakako lh test tocniji jer je radjen s tvojim uzorkom. Na netu moze pisat sta hoce.. nije kod svake zene isto! Nekoj ovulacija 5.d.c., nekoj 14. a nekoj 23.d.c.
nemoj se uopce na to obazirat, prati svoje tijelo i naucit ces prepoznat simptome, jos ako ti lh trakice potvtde, to je to.

----------


## marina7

Da radit cu i dalje s trakicama... Pokazu one O ali kod mene sa zdravljem nije bajno... Imam neke probleme malo teze  :Sad:

----------


## biserko

Moze mala pomoc, ako neko zna - pokusavam naruciti trakice sa saveontests, ali ne uspijevam. Odaberem proizvod iz kataloga i krenem dalje, onda mi iskoci poruka kako trazeni proizvod nije nadjen. I tako sa svim koje sam probala. Ne znam o cemu se radi, jel neko skoro narucivao odavde? Hvala.

----------


## hanic

Pozdrav svima! Ja sam nakon 6 mjeseci pokušavanja sada odlučila kupiti trakice. Zar ih kod nas nema da naručujete izvana? Ne razumijem to s njihovim korištenjem. Koliko koštaju otprilike? Kada radim test ako obično imam ovulaciju 13. dan? Hvala

----------


## biserko

Hanic, ja sam iz BiH, kod nas ih ima ali su jako skupe u apotekama. Pakovanje od 5 komada oko 12 eura. Kako imam neredovit ciklus meni bi mjesecno trebala barem dva takva, sto mi je stvarno previse. Online ih stvarno ima mnogo i po jeftinijim cijenama, ja sam neki dan narucila pakovanje od 50 kom - 7 dolara, a imas i pakovanja od devet dolara - 50 ovulacijskih i 20 testova za trudnocu.
Test radis kad mislis da ti je ovulacija.

----------


## Leelu

Cure, molim vas pomoć  :Rolling Eyes: 
Dakle, već 5-6 mjeseci koristim LH trakice. Svaki mjesec mi negdje između 11. i 14. dc pokažu pozitivan rezultat. Čak mi ponekad zna testna crtica biti i 2 dana tamna kao i kontrolna. Uz to, osjetim i bol u jajnicima, te sam nekako bila sigurna da se ovulacija tada događa. Međutim, ovaj mjesec se nešto čudno događa :Confused:  Naime, počela sam ih koristiti 10. dc, bila je samo kontrolna linija, 11. dc također, zatim se 12. dc lagano pojavila druga linija, a od 13. dc (kad sam mislila da je ovulacija) pa do danas, a danas je već 17. dc su konstantno obe linije jednako tamne, čak danas testna malo  i tamnija. Zbunjena sam skroz. Što je to sad? Mi smo te sve dane pokrili keksom za svaki slučaj. :Yes:  Do sad mi je svaki ciklus dan nakon pozitivne trakice počela blijediti testna linija, a onda bi nakon dan-dva skroz i nestala. Nekako mislim da mi je LH inače visok, valjda bi mi to i prije pokazalo. Uostalom, 10. i 11. dc nije bilo testne linije (dakle, LH nizak). Imate li eventualno kakvo objašnjenje? Hvala vam  :Love:

----------


## ivana.sky

meni su lh trakice pokazivale i drugu crtu (svijetliju, znaci nisam smatrala pozitivan test) u slucaju anovul.ciklusa kod mog PCOS-a (gdje je tipican visak lh) 
a ful pozitivnu (testna tamnija od kontrolne), i to dosta dana zaredom, u slucaju trudnoce (cak sam popiskila test iz fore i tam u 2.mj trudnoce i bio je cisto pozitivan

e sad... znat ces najbolje 28.d.c. kad savjetujem da popiskis i hcg testic

drzim fige  :fige:

----------


## pikula

koje su trakice najpovoljnije a da valjaju i da imaju dostavu za Hrvatsku?
još dojim pretpostavljam da mi onda trebaju osjetljive - koliko je to mmola?

----------


## Leelu

> meni su lh trakice pokazivale i drugu crtu (svijetliju, znaci nisam smatrala pozitivan test) u slucaju anovul.ciklusa kod mog PCOS-a (gdje je tipican visak lh) 
> a ful pozitivnu (testna tamnija od kontrolne), i to dosta dana zaredom, u slucaju trudnoce (cak sam popiskila test iz fore i tam u 2.mj trudnoce i bio je cisto pozitivan
> 
> e sad... znat ces najbolje 28.d.c. kad savjetujem da popiskis i hcg testic
> 
> drzim fige


ivana.sky hvala ti! Iz tvojih usta u Božje uši!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pikula

koliko se čeka dostava?

----------


## biserko

Sve zavisi u kom trenutku narucis, evo ja sam narucila u januaru i rok za dolazak je bio 3-23 februar. Na kraju nisu ni dosle, pa sam pisala i rekli su da ce poslati ponovo ili vratiti novac, da s eizjasnim sta zelim. Rekla sam da posalju ponovo i jos nisu stigle.
Sa druge strane, mojoj prijateljici su stigli za desetak dana, ocito nisam imala srece.
Narucila sam ove: http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Ovulation...50cff#shpCntId

----------


## pikula

tenx

----------


## pikula

zna li netko gdje se mogu naručiti  wondfo sa dostavom za hrvatsku?

----------


## loretta

pozdrav,


imam jedno pitanje...naime,zbunjena sam...prekjučer sam se testirala lh trakicama i testna je bila skoro jačine kao kontrolna,ali ipak za nijansu svijetlija za što znam da znači negativan rezultat...ja se poveselila misleći da će jučer to biti to,a kad ono-testna se jedva vidi...znači li to da je u pitanju anovulatoran ciklus ili sam možda prekasno jučer se testirala (oko 15.00 sati),pa je najjača koncentracija već bila,tipa ujutro? inače,imam uredne cikluse,nikakvih gin.problema...

----------


## melange

koji ti je bio dan ciklusa? jel ti ovo bio prvi put da si se testirala. jesi imala još neke simptome ovulacije osim tamnije lh trakice?
koliko će testna linija biti tamna ovisi ne samo o naletu lh hormona nego i o koncentriranosti mokraće, vremenu testiranja. blabla.

preporuka je da se testira kroz popodne jer ujutro zna biti lažno pozitivni rezultat zbog koncentriranosti mokraće preko noći.

----------


## loretta

> koji ti je bio dan ciklusa? jel ti ovo bio prvi put da si se testirala. jesi imala još neke simptome ovulacije osim tamnije lh trakice?
> koliko će testna linija biti tamna ovisi ne samo o naletu lh hormona nego i o koncentriranosti mokraće, vremenu testiranja. blabla.
> 
> preporuka je da se testira kroz popodne jer ujutro zna biti lažno pozitivni rezultat zbog koncentriranosti mokraće preko noći.


bio mi je 13.dan ciklusa..testirala se u 15.00 sati...drugih simptoma nisam imala.ni probadanje, ni iscjedak...inače sam već koristila te trakice i iz prvog korištenja ostala trudna. -tad su mi obje crte bile jednako jake (nažalost trudnoća je u 3.mjesecu  završila spontanim)...prošli ciklus mi je isto bila situacija gdje su obje crte jednake jačine,ali eto-ništa od T...ne znam, sad si već mislim da mi se tijelo još nije vratilo u potpunosti u normalu jer je od spontanog prošlo 5 mjeseci..u prilog tome ide i činjenica da mi je 2.dio ciklusa koji je gotovo uvijek 14 dana svima,meni varira od 12-13 dana..nisam pametna

----------


## dominikslatki

Loretta dođi s nama na odbrojavanje  :Smile: 
Ja sam isto imala spontani prije 5mj .. Si bila kod gina tijekom ciklusa malo?
Ja sam par puta tijekom ciklusa išla pa bi uvijek utvrdio ili kasnu o, ili je ne bi bilo uglavnom sve zbrčkano.

----------


## loretta

> Loretta dođi s nama na odbrojavanje 
> Ja sam isto imala spontani prije 5mj .. Si bila kod gina tijekom ciklusa malo?
> Ja sam par puta tijekom ciklusa išla pa bi uvijek utvrdio ili kasnu o, ili je ne bi bilo uglavnom sve zbrčkano.


ajoj,nova sam na forumu...budem potražila temu pa se prebacim  :Smile:  nisam bila kod gina..znači izgleda da sam i ja malo zbrčkana od spontanog  :Sad:

----------


## melange

> bio mi je 13.dan ciklusa..testirala se u 15.00 sati...drugih simptoma nisam imala.ni probadanje, ni iscjedak...inače sam već koristila te trakice i iz prvog korištenja ostala trudna. -tad su mi obje crte bile jednako jake (nažalost trudnoća je u 3.mjesecu  završila spontanim)...prošli ciklus mi je isto bila situacija gdje su obje crte jednake jačine,ali eto-ništa od T...ne znam, sad si već mislim da mi se tijelo još nije vratilo u potpunosti u normalu jer je od spontanog prošlo 5 mjeseci..u prilog tome ide i činjenica da mi je 2.dio ciklusa koji je gotovo uvijek 14 dana svima,meni varira od 12-13 dana..nisam pametna


jel tebe muči što crtica nije bila još tamnija kao u prijašnjim testiranjima ili što ciklus nije rezultirao ponovnom trudnoćom?
jer ako je ovo prvo, vjerujem da je dovoljno da crtica potamnjuje, a baš uhvatiti skroz tamnu na vrhu ispuštanja lh, teško  :Smile: 
zato se krene pokrivati čim počne tamniti, ali to i sama znaš  :Grin: 

a ako te muči ovo drugo, vrlo je vjerojatno da ti je hormonska slika malo zbrkana nakon spontanog.
12-13 dana naspram 14 dana je skoro isto, ali to se uzima kao generalizacija.

ja to možda malo opuštenije gledam jer su moji ciklusi od 29 do 35 dana, meni je to sve normalno.
a znala sam potvrđeno ovulirati 14.dan pa se druga faza svejedno otegnula 20 dana.

jel ti ginekolog iza spontanog spominjao kontrolu u vidu pregleda i/ili krvnih pretraga?

----------


## loretta

> jel tebe muči što crtica nije bila još tamnija kao u prijašnjim testiranjima ili što ciklus nije rezultirao ponovnom trudnoćom?
> jer ako je ovo prvo, vjerujem da je dovoljno da crtica potamnjuje, a baš uhvatiti skroz tamnu na vrhu ispuštanja lh, teško 
> zato se krene pokrivati čim počne tamniti, ali to i sama znaš 
> 
> a ako te muči ovo drugo, vrlo je vjerojatno da ti je hormonska slika malo zbrkana nakon spontanog.
> 12-13 dana naspram 14 dana je skoro isto, ali to se uzima kao generalizacija.
> 
> ja to možda malo opuštenije gledam jer su moji ciklusi od 29 do 35 dana, meni je to sve normalno.
> a znala sam potvrđeno ovulirati 14.dan pa se druga faza svejedno otegnula 20 dana.
> ...



hm...dobro pitanje,muče me obje stvari...mi smo pokrili svejedno i taj dan kad je testna bila skoro kao i kontrolna i idući dan,pa ćemo vidjeti...a što se T tiče,još se ne brinem,valjda treba vremena još da se sve vrati u normalu

----------


## loretta

> jel tebe muči što crtica nije bila još tamnija kao u prijašnjim testiranjima ili što ciklus nije rezultirao ponovnom trudnoćom?
> jer ako je ovo prvo, vjerujem da je dovoljno da crtica potamnjuje, a baš uhvatiti skroz tamnu na vrhu ispuštanja lh, teško 
> zato se krene pokrivati čim počne tamniti, ali to i sama znaš 
> 
> a ako te muči ovo drugo, vrlo je vjerojatno da ti je hormonska slika malo zbrkana nakon spontanog.
> 12-13 dana naspram 14 dana je skoro isto, ali to se uzima kao generalizacija.
> 
> ja to možda malo opuštenije gledam jer su moji ciklusi od 29 do 35 dana, meni je to sve normalno.
> a znala sam potvrđeno ovulirati 14.dan pa se druga faza svejedno otegnula 20 dana.
> ...






zaboravih odg na ovo-rekao mi je da ne moram ići na kontrolu jer eto,prva je trudnoća bila, 1.spontani koji se tretira kao slučajnost pa nema potrebe da idem na pretrage bilo koje vrste

----------


## Mila majka

Pozdrav svima!
Zanima me odakle narucujete trakice za ovulaciju?
Trebam nesdto pouzdano i prihvatljive cijene.
Koristila sasm prije Prima time iz ljekarne, sve 5, super su, ali preko 100 kn za 5 komada je stvarno previse.

----------


## Ives000

> Pozdrav svima!
> Zanima me odakle narucujete trakice za ovulaciju?
> Trebam nesdto pouzdano i prihvatljive cijene.
> Koristila sasm prije Prima time iz ljekarne, sve 5, super su, ali preko 100 kn za 5 komada je stvarno previse.


Ja korisim "one step " sa ebaya. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/One-Step-50-OV...387?nav=SEARCH ti su mi najbolji.. dobiješ 50kom +10 testova za trudnoću. 
Meni su najpouzdaniji.. svaki put su mi u dan točno pokazali ovulaciju. (Dokazano i folikulometrijama).
 I "one step" testovi za trudnoću su mi 12dpo detektirali  trudnoću. I sad ih koristim i pre zadovoljna sam.

----------


## Mila majka

Draga Ives, hvala ti puno!
Usput, čitam tvoj potpis i suosjecam, znam koliko put do majčinstva može biti trnovit, no kad vaša bebica konačno stigne u vas zagrljaj, na mjesto tuge stici će beskrajna sreca, a ostat će zauvijek sjećanje na stariju seku.

----------


## Ives000

> Draga Ives, hvala ti puno!
> Usput, čitam tvoj potpis i suosjecam, znam koliko put do majčinstva može biti trnovit, no kad vaša bebica konačno stigne u vas zagrljaj, na mjesto tuge stici će beskrajna sreca, a ostat će zauvijek sjećanje na stariju seku.



Nema na čemu  :Wink:  drago mi je da sam mogla pomoći. 

Hvala ti puno na ovim lijepim riječima. I ja se nadam da ćemo ja i mm napokon spoznati tu sreću. 
I kako i sebi tako i tebi želim što lakši put do mrvice. Nadam se da će ti ove trakice puno pomoći.  :Love:

----------


## Tiz

Pozdrav svima,

radosno nudim LH trakice (48 komada) i poklanjam jedan neupotrebljeni test za trudnoću Pic indotor original zapkiran na kojem je datum 11/2015 ne znam dali je to datum kada je proizveden ili do kada vrijedi. može i zamjena za Prenatal ili nešto sl. ako je kome ostalo 

Radosno sve nudim jer meni ne treba više ja sam hvala Bogu u 16tom tjednu  :Smile: .

Sretno svima

----------


## Suncokret1983

Pitanje za iskusne s lh trakicama.
Zadnju menstruaciju sam dobila 10.5. Uhvatila sam pozitivan test 27.5. ujutro a navečer sam primjetila obilnu ovulacijsku suz. 
E sad me zanima je li vama uvijek dolazi menstruacija nakon 14 dana? 
Meni je danas 14 dpo i primjetila sam blagi rozi iscjedak. Ima li uopće smisla napraviti test na T ili bolje čekati?
Inače imam blago policistične jajnike i česte anovulatorne cikluse sa smeđim iscjetkom tijekom ciklusa.

----------


## 1latica

Suncokret, 14dpo bi test na trudnoću trebao biti pozitivan ako je došlo do trudnoće.
Piki test i neka budu strupići, sretnooo  :Smile:

----------


## Suncokret1983

Hvala ti! Sad znam više za idući ciklus  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

14-15 dana nakon o dode m. Aj ti piski

----------


## mimsi

Pozdrav, cure! 
Ovaj ciklus sam pocela koristit lh trakice, one s ebaya, i malo sam zbunnena.
Jucer (13.dc) je testna bila dosta svjetlija od kontrolne. Danas oko 15 sati je bila mrvicu svjetlija od kontrolne pa sam ponovila u 18 sati da ni bi fulala taj pik. Uglavnom, testna je sad opet dosta svjetlija..puno vise nego u 15 sati. Vec tri dana osjecam blage bove u lijevom jakniku i imam obilnu sluz. 
Inace imam smanjenu rezervu pa me strah da ne ovuliram..iako svaki ciklus imam simptome - bolove i sluz (no moja mpo doktorica je rekla da su jedino lh trakice sasvim pouzdane).
Sta sad to znaci? Jel moguce da je ciklus anovulatoran?

----------


## MonaLi

Moguce je da imas kratki Lh pik, ili jos nije vrijeme ovulacije... Radi test ujutro i jedan iza 18h. Ako misliš da je O prosla izmjeri bazalnu temperaturu, ako je povišena bila je vjerojatno ovulacija. 
Ako ne ulovis pik, i temperatura je niza onda moguce da je anovulatiran ciklus.
Koliko ti inace traju ciklusi?

----------


## mimsi

Zadnja dva su trajala 30 dana..a prije nesto krace, oko 27. Sad sam napravila opet i testna je i dalje svjetlija od kontrolne, al ipak tamnija nego u 18 sati...i sad osjecam neki pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, sto je za mene inace neuobicajeno..
Probat cu jos sutra dopodne.
Hvala ti, MonaLi  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Jutros bazalna skocila.
Jel moguce da mi je onda taj vrazji pik bio jucer prije prvog mjerenja (tad je testna bila samo mrvicu svjetlija od kontrolne), pa ga nisam uhvatila?
Ili je lh hormon rastao ali ne dovoljno da bi potaknuo ovulaciju, pa se nije ni dogodila?
Uh, neznam stvarno... Uglavnom, pokrili smo tek jucer u 19  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Super da je bazalna skočila, za koliko je viša?
Ne znam jeste li uspjeli pokriti jer bazalna skoči dan-dva nakon ovulacije, ali poprati bazalnu do kraja ciklusa ako ti nije naporno u slučaju da ne bude plus ovaj ciklus, da znaš za idući. Trebala bi ostati povišena do M.
Sumnjam da je jučer bio pik jer pik bude cca 12-48h prije ovulacije ... Znači možda prekjučer? 
Inače čim vidiš sluz morate krenuti sa pokrivanjem, bez obzira na trakice...

----------


## mimsi

Viša je za 0,5 st.cel. Hoću, svakako ću pratit...  :Smile:  Ma nismo baš pokrili ranije..
Ali čudno mi je jer je prekjučer tek malčice počela tamnit kontrolna (13 dc), a mjerim od 10. dc. Tak da nemoguće da je ovulacija bila prekjučer...ma neznam šta da mislim

----------


## mono111

Cure, ja nikad ne znam da li mi je testna crta ista kao kontrolna ( u pravilu nikad nije tamnija ), a uvijek mi je ta testna vidljiva.
Mislim taj put sam potrefila O kad mi je kao bila dosta tamna, ali opet je bila mrvicu svjetlija nego kontrolna. Valjda kako kod koga.
Da li znate gdje na ebayu mogu naruciti taj LH test a da nije tako osjetljiv? Mislim da su re moje trakice od 20 ml/U, a ja bi da mi budu bar od 25 ili 30 da bi lakše mogla prepoznati tu testnu crtu jer se meni skoro uvijek pojavi testna, samo je malo svijetlija od kontrolne.

Mimsi,

Kad si radila to prvo mjerenje? Jer navodno nije dobro raditi test odmah ujutro nego bar tri sata od kad se probudiš, dok valjda poraste ta koncentracija.

----------


## mimsi

Mono111, osjetljivost od 20 ml/U je veca nego 25-30 ili vise ml/U - sto na manju kolicinu hormona u urinu trakica reagira, to je osjetljivija.
Onda mi imamo ocito isti problem - ili ne ovuliramo ili nismo uhvatile lh pik. Prvo mjerenje sam radila oko 15 sati.

----------


## mimsi

Joj, ja tupson  :Smile: 
Procitala sam i skuzila krivo tvoj post, Mono111, tak da ovo vezano za osjetljivost zanemari  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Ja želim da test nije toliko osjetljiv jer je očito meni uvijek malo veći taj LH i onda mi se uvijek pokazuje da testna crta, a kad test ne bi bio toliko osjetljiv, bio bi u pravilu negativan i onda kada naglo skoči LH pred O trebao bi pokazati crtz tamnu.
Bar koliko sam ja to skuzila.

Zato želim neki koji je bar 25 ili 30 ml/U.

S tog da meni pokaže popodne tamnije.

----------


## mimsi

Test se smatra negativnim u svim slucajevima, osim kad je testna jednaka ili tamnija od kontrolne. Znaci bez obzira sto ti potamni skoro kao kontrolna, opet je negativan. Dakle, isto bi ti bilo i da imas manje osjetljiv test - bio bi negativan, samo sto bi testna bila jos malo svjetlija, no to zapravo uopce nije bitno - koliko je svjetlija - ako je, test je neg.
Mislim da se tu jednostavno radi o losem tajmingu mjerenja tj. kratkom lh piku (kratkom vremenu dok je testna ista ili tamnija od kontrolne). Mi bi ocito trebale mjerit svakih nekoliko sati cim nam testna imalo pocne tamnit da uhvatimo pik, ako ga uopce ima tj. ako ovuliramo. 
Iskusnije cure, pomozite  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Taj mjesec kad mi je pokazao testnu skoro jednake boje kao i kontrolnu sam ostala T, i to je bio samo jedanput taj odnos tako da je meni sigurno to bila O.

Jedna cura je napisala da koristi clerblue, najjbolje da taj mi kupimo jer ako se približava O pokaže smajlić...i to je pozitivno, nema da gledaš i proučavaš tko zna koliko i uspoređuješ....haha

Samo što košta taj test 190 kn 10 trakica.

A ovako gledaš ( bar ja ) pod raznim kutevima i misliš si da li je ili nije.
 :Smile: 
Ja sam koristila trakice oko 12 i onda oko 19 h.

----------


## mimsi

Eto vidis...sad me to utjesilo  :Smile:  
Ma ovo je definitivno preskupo! Ja cak mislim da cu sljedeci ciklus mjerit tri puta dnevno, pa da vidimo!  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

I jaa !!! :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Cureeee,

Molim pomoć !
Da li je nekome od vas bila O a da trakica LH nije pokazala pozitivno????
Naime dns mi je 11 dc, radila sam testove LH od 7 dc, najcesce popodne i neki put i dva u danu.
Jucer sam imala pojacan onaj prozirni iscjedak, i mislim da mi je bila O a test nije pokazao.

Imam one neke roze s ebaya.
Ima netko takva iskustva??
Pozzz

----------


## MonaLi

Nastavi sa trakicama, sluz se pojavi par dana pred ovulaciju... Tako da bi trebala tek biti O. Koliki su ti ciklusi?

----------


## mono111

A imala sam dvije kiretaže sad pa mislim da mi se sve poremetilo.
Inace su 29 recimo, nije svaki mjesec tocno.
Prosli mjesec je bilo 25, ro je nakon kiretaže odmah, i ovaj 29.

----------


## mono111

Evo sad mi je trakica pokazala pozitivno !!! Jeeeeeeejjjj

----------


## Eci

Pozdrav svima!  Pripremam se ovaj ciklus koristiti LH trakice pa me zanima da li ih koristite svaki dan ciklusa ili samo kada mislite da vam je O? Da li je netko koristio trakice iz DMa , 100 kn je kutijica?  Da li su dobre i koliko ih ima unutra? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zelena vila

pet ih je u kutijici... meni su dobre no ja sam probala samo te pa ih ne mogu s drugima usporediti...
koristila sam ih samo u one dane kad sam očekivala ovulaciju..  
jedan mjesec su mi pokazale da stiže ovulacija  i baš sam je osjetila, i ostala trudna...  
 a prošli mjesec su mi pokazale da nema ovulacije..

----------


## martinaP

> Pozdrav svima!  Pripremam se ovaj ciklus koristiti LH trakice pa me zanima da li ih koristite svaki dan ciklusa ili samo kada mislite da vam je O? Da li je netko koristio trakice iz DMa , 100 kn je kutijica?  Da li su dobre i koliko ih ima unutra? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


Meni je to preskupo. Naručujem na netu, ako mi je hitno onda s njuskala, cca 3 kn/kom. Koristila sam različite vrste, ne vidim razliku.

Ja ih koristim od 10. do 13.-14. dc, obično mi je pozitivna 13. dc. U početku sam počinjala ranije, 7. li 8. dc pa do pozitivne. Trenutno su mi pomoć za kontracepciju.

----------


## simba9

Drage forumašice, pratim Vaše poruke već par ciklusa, odlučila sam se pridružiti jer sam danas ostala u nedoumici. Naime, kupila sam Primatime trakice. S testiranjem sam krenula 
10. dan ciklusa, uvijek su kontrolne bile svijetlije od testne. Ciklus mi inače varira od 27-30 dana. Jučer (14.dan ciklusa) oko 14h kontrolna svijetlija, danas (15.dan ciklusa) čini se da su jednake, ali je i kontrolna svijetlija nego ikad da sada. Rekoh, ponovit ću za par sati i ta ponovljena pokaže kontrolnu opet svijetliju. Je li moguće da sam uhvatila lh u padu?  :Shock:

----------


## mono111

Simba,
Moguce je da si uhvatila pik koji je u padu. Napravi dns jos jedanput pa ako je svijetlija to znaci da ti je vjerovatno tada O  :Smile:

----------


## simba9

> Simba,
> Moguce je da si uhvatila pik koji je u padu. Napravi dns jos jedanput pa ako je svijetlija to znaci da ti je vjerovatno tada O


Napravila i danas, svijetlija je kontrolna od testne! i danas me počeo boliti desni jajnik što je vjerojatno pokazatelj nadolazeće O! 

Problem je što je MM na službenom putu pa jučer nismo pokrili, možemo tek predvečer  :Embarassed:  :Rolling Eyes: 

nadam se da će biti dovoljno!  :Laughing:

----------


## mono111

Mislim da ti je tad O kada je slijed.dan crta negativna !
Držim fige :Smile:

----------


## Eci

Cure, meni danas 12 dc nema uopce crtice. Da li mogu sutra preskociti testiranje ili je moguce da sutra najednom pokaze pozotivan rezultat? Malo bi ustedila, jer znam da mi je kasnije O, a imam jos samo 3 testica.

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

Cure koliko vi dugo ne piskite prije testiranja??

Eci ja mislim da nemoze bas sutra najednom potamniti ako sad bas nema nikakve crtice. Jel se bas nis ne pokazuje??
Koje osjetljivosti imas trakice??

----------


## mono111

Ja mislim da može naglo skočiti slijed.dan. Ja sam se npr.prošli ciklus testirala svaki dan od 7 dc, i uvijek mi se pokazala slaba crtica koja je bila svijetlija od kontrolne, i dan prije mi je bila jos manje vidljiva. I 13 dc pozitivna.
Ja imam mislim od 25 U/ml.

Ako si sigurna da ti je O kasnije, onda ju sutra nemoj testirati, a ako nisi 100 posto sigurna, rađe testiraj.

----------


## Eci

A nisam 100% sigurna. To su one trakice iz dm-a. Bas nema nikakvih naznaka druge crtice. A imam simptome O. Ma testirati cu i sutra da mi ne pobjegne.

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Ja koristim one s ebaya, jako su jeftine, pa se neki put testiram i dva puta dnevno, uvijek ih imam da mi ne promakne koji dan.
Ove su mi dosta skupe, trebali bi mi barem 10 kom mjesecno.

----------


## Eci

Evo, danas mi je mrvicu svjetlija od kontrolne tako da se bacamo u akciju. Sutra bi valjda onda trebao biti pozitivan test, ne?

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zelena vila

meni je tako bilo..  večer prije malo svjetlija od kontrolne a drugu večer tamna poput kontrolne  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> Evo, danas mi je mrvicu svjetlija od kontrolne tako da se bacamo u akciju. Sutra bi valjda onda trebao biti pozitivan test, ne?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


Meni je pozitivan 3 ili 4 dana nakon što se pojavi druga crta. Idealno vrijeme za akciju su dani *prije* nego je trakica pozitivna (jer spermiji mogu čekati nekoliko dana, a jajna stanica nakon ovulacije brzo propada).

----------


## sanjka

> Meni je pozitivan 3 ili 4 dana nakon što se pojavi druga crta. Idealno vrijeme za akciju su dani *prije* nego je trakica pozitivna (jer spermiji mogu čekati nekoliko dana, a jajna stanica nakon ovulacije brzo propada).


Tako isto i kod mene 3-4 nakon sto se pojavi druga crta.
Martina jel js max.zivi 12 h ili??

----------


## martinaP

JS živi 12-24 sata nakon O. Ksd uhvatiš pozitivnu LH, posebno ako radiš samo jednu trakicu  u 24 sata, postoji mogućnost da je O već prošla. Meni je znala biti LH pozitivna i  dulje od 24 sata, i pitanje je u kojem je trenutnku bila O.

----------


## bubekica

*martina P* lh trakice su pozitivne prije ovulacije, detektiraju LH surge koji je trigger ovulacijskog procesa. mislim da je nemoguce da je LH pozitivna nakon ovulacije.

----------


## sanjka

Ja sam na 13 dc uhvatila ful pozitivnu trakicu navecer u 19 h, ujutro mjerim bt koja je ostala niska, znaci bez porasta.
Radim opet znaci na 14 dc u 12 h i dobila opet ful pozitivnu trakicu. Ujutro porast bazalne sa 36.1 na 36.4
Znaci O je se dogodila al tocno kad pojma nemam.
Al nekako predpostavljam 10-12 sati nakon ove druge ful pozitivne.
Cure sto vi mislite, dal sam u pravu??

----------


## sanjka

Ili je se vec pokrenula O nakon ove druge poz.trakice??

----------


## martinaP

> *martina P* lh trakice su pozitivne prije ovulacije, detektiraju LH surge koji je trigger ovulacijskog procesa. mislim da je nemoguce da je LH pozitivna nakon ovulacije.


Da, ali pozitivna trakica može biti više sati. Ja oko O obično radim trakicu dva puta dnevno (ujutro i navečer), i znalo mi se dešavati da su mi 3 trakice zaredom pozitivne. Tu je teško procijeniti kad je točno ovulacija.

----------


## martinaP

*sanjka*, o tome i govorim. Ne možeš točno znati, zato je sigurnije imati odnos nešto prije pozitivne trakice.

----------


## Eci

Onda cim pocne O crtica nestane? Danas mi je jedva vidljiva. A jucer je bila svijetlija od kontrolne popodne. A navecer smo bili marljivi . valjda smo pogodili. Sada je gotovo za ovaj ciklus.

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Cure,
U mom slucaju je bilo slijedeće.
12 dc trakica negativna, druga crtica jedva vidljiva.
13 dc u 12 h trakica pozitivna, u 20 h trakica pozitivna - imali odnose, i vjerovatno ce mi dns trakica biti negativna, javiti xu kad se testiram.
Mislim da je meni O bila ili negdje po noci ili dns ce biti tokom dana.
Mislim da je svakome drukcije. 
Eci, Tako da mislim da kad crta nestane tada nastupa O i kod tebe i kod mene.

----------


## simba9

Evo da se i ja povratno javim! Zadnja M 25.09, VJEŠTICA još nije stigla! Simptomi nikakvi-ni trudnoće ni nadolazeće M  :Unsure: 

Napravila test prekjučer, bio negativan. Jedino mi pada na pamet da sam ga možda prerano napravila iako više nisam sigurna. Ciklus mi nikada nije bio duži od 30 dana.

Ako ne stigne do ponedjeljka, ponavljam test  :Smile:

----------


## sljokicaa

Hej cure,
evo ja sam prvi put sad kupila LH rakice (one u DM-u). Krenula sam 20.dc jer mi je u prosjeku 36 dana ciklus (ali zna varirati, pa sam se već bojala da neću ništa uhvatiti). 
Prva 2 dana nije uopče bilo testne crte. Danas mi je krenula sluz a pojavila se i testna crta i skoro je jednaka kao kontrolna (ali nije ujednačena - s lijeve strane je jedna pruga kao testna mi se čini boja, a poslije je malo svjetlija). Vidjeti ću sutra kako če dalje ići.
Da li svajetujete da danas krenemo već u akciju ili da čekam vidjeti što će biti?

----------


## martinaP

Krenite u akciju  :Smile:

----------


## lili_lili

Cao djevojke  :Smile:  
Imam i ja jedno pitanjce  :Smile:  Naime pratim bazalnu temp.i dva dana je bila 35.9 (26.i 27.03.) i ta dva dana su mi i ovulacijske trakice pokazale dvije linijice jednakog intenziteta... mozda je ona od 27.03. bila mrvu slabija od one 26.03.. prvu trakicu sam odradila oko 16h a odnose smo imali oko 22h, ponavljam druga je trakica isto bila pozitivna mrvu mrvu slabija od one dan prije,ali tu drugu noc nismo imali odnose... 28.03. mi je bazalna skocila na 36.2 i odradila sam jos jednu trakicu na kojoj je testna linija bila slabija https://s21.postimg.org/dzjhnns07/20170328_140100.jpg evo imam sliku od 28.03.,one od prije sam obrisala... i 28. navece smo imali odnose... bazalna i dalje je 36.2.. sta mislite kolike su nam sanse da smo "uboli"... onako od oka  :Smile:  Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Mislim da ste pokrili sto se toga tice.
Spermiji prezivljavaju duze u maternici nego j.s.a po ovom ste imali odnos svaka dva dana, sto se i preporuca.
Sretno

----------


## sanjka

> *sanjka*, o tome i govorim. Ne možeš točno znati, zato je sigurnije imati odnos nešto prije pozitivne trakice.


Martina imas pp.

----------


## Libra

Meni su super pomogle lh trakice s njuskala od 20 miu i pracenje bazalne. Cim bude jednako tamne crtice u akciju. Puno puta sam ulovila full pozitivnu trakicu. Meni osobno je vecinom 12 h od full poz.trakice O.

----------


## Mila majka

Drage cure,
s testovima za ovulaciju Ove step, dobila sam i deset testova za trudnoću. Ako kome treba, neka mi se javi na PP, šaljem običnom poštom na područje RH.

----------


## Mila majka

Poklanjam i osam One step trakica za ovulaciju, traju do siječnja 2018.

----------


## Gingerbely

Pozdrav curke!Evo, ja ću samo brzo pohvaliti "one step" lh trakice. Najprije sam ih psovala(prvi ciklus da sam ih koristila, pa nisam znala kako funkcioniraju). Frustriralo me jer je od 5-6. dana ciklusa uvijek testna linija bila uvijek jednaka...Kad sam već mislila da ja neću ni dočekati bilo kakvu promjenu...puf!Znači, taj dan jutarnja bila je ista kao i ostale, a večernja( svakako koristiti dvije dnevno!) najednom znatno tamnija. Sutra ujutro je bila tamna gotovo kao kontrolna, mada ne identično, i već iduće nakon toga primjetno svjetlije...Dakle, taj skok nastaje i nestaje prilično brzo. Naš je prvi ciklus uz te trakice bio "plodonosan".Kupila sam ih preko njuškala od djevojke koja prodaje njih kao i testove na trudnoću. Navedeni test na trudnoću (isto jeftine trakice "one step")je pokazao blijedu ali vidljivu crticu na isti dan (samo navečer!) kad je s prvim jutarnjim urinom clear blue digitalni s tjednim estimatorom pokazao veliki minus!!!Toplo, najtoplije preporučam!Ako kog zanima dam u inbox kontakt broj te curke. A možete i na njuškalu pronjuškati testiće...Ima ih mnogo koje jako povoljno prodaju te iste trakice.

----------


## Mila majka

A vjerojatno je još povoljnije preko Ebaya odakle možda i te cure s Njuškala kupuju.  :Wink:

----------


## tocekica

Ja sam kupila neke easy@home Lh trakice i nisu mi dobre. Imaju premali prozor očitavanja. Piše da se očitavaju nakon 3 minute i može se očitati u 10 minuta nakon testiranja. Nakon 3 minute mi je negativna a nakon toga pozitivna ???? Ispada da mi LH surge traje 5-6 dana (a u cijelom ciklusu niti jedna mi nije skroz bijela). sad sam naručila One step koje Gingerbely spominje. Njih sam već koristila i puuuno su bolje. Ako su negativne, ostaju negativne i nakon 10 minuta, a ako su pozitivne i nakon 3 minute su jasno pozitivne. Kod njih nakon imam jedan ili 2 dana poz trakicu.

----------


## pussycat

Pozdrav cure, dobila sam link za ove trakice
https://www.ebay.com/itm/50-x-David-...53.m1438.l2649

I vidim da ima raznih osjetljivosti. Posto ja imam pcos i LH mi je mladjoj bio oko 11-12, a zadnji nalaz 7-8, mozda bi bilo pametno uzeti ove s osjetljivoscu na 20, a ne na 10.

Sto vi mislite? Puno hvala

----------


## eryngium

Moje mišljenje je da ako ikako možeš odeš na folikulometrije kod svog gina. Bar mjesec-dva.
Osobno nemam pcos, imala sam pozitivne lh trakice 6mj na 12-13 dan ciklusa, visok progesteron 7 dana nakon pozitovne trakice i na kraju ni jednu ovulaciju u tih 6mj. Tako da... ima svega.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## pussycat

> Moje mišljenje je da ako ikako možeš odeš na folikulometrije kod svog gina. Bar mjesec-dva.
> Osobno nemam pcos, imala sam pozitivne lh trakice 6mj na 12-13 dan ciklusa, visok progesteron 7 dana nakon pozitovne trakice i na kraju ni jednu ovulaciju u tih 6mj. Tako da... ima svega.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hvala. Sto mi je potrebno za folikulometriju?
Samo odem i kazem da to zelim?

----------


## eryngium

> Hvala. Sto mi je potrebno za folikulometriju?
> Samo odem i kazem da to zelim?


Da, kod naručivanja kažeš da trebaš fokikulometriju. Obično se kreće od 8. dana ciklusa pa svaki drugi dan dok ne prođe ovulacija.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sabinica

Kupila sam clearblue ovulacijske testove koji pokazuju 4 dana. Medjutim, nemam monitor. On je oko 100 eur, pa mi je to malo skupo. Gdje bi se mogao nabaviti jeftiniji?

----------


## LOLSUPRISE1

Molim Vas objašnjenje Lh trakice za ovulaciju ukoliko je testna crta gotovo nevidljiva a kontrolna ramna.
Što se događa a 16.je dan nakon menstruacije?

----------


## jejja

Znaci da jos nije ovulacija (ili je prosla)
Da bi LH bila pozitivna potrrbno je da je testna jednaka ili tamnija od kontrolne.

----------


## Sveta Rita

Molim vas recite mi mogu li trake za ovoluciju pokazati trzdnocu.Naime dva dana mi kasni a radimo na bebi i imam sve simptome da cu dobit ali nesdolazi i uzmem onako bezveze stapic za ovoluciju i pokaze srugu crticu ,doduse ne toliko jaku kao testnu ali dovoljno jaku a plodni dani nemogu biti.A cula sam id nekih cura da je nekima pokazalo trudnocu pa ako ste cule sta pomogle bi mi dok nekupim test ..zelim sacekat jos dva dana.

----------


## mašnica

> Molim vas recite mi mogu li trake za ovoluciju pokazati trzdnocu.Naime dva dana mi kasni a radimo na bebi i imam sve simptome da cu dobit ali nesdolazi i uzmem onako bezveze stapic za ovoluciju i pokaze srugu crticu ,doduse ne toliko jaku kao testnu ali dovoljno jaku a plodni dani nemogu biti.A cula sam id nekih cura da je nekima pokazalo trudnocu pa ako ste cule sta pomogle bi mi dok nekupim test ..zelim sacekat jos dva dana.


Naravno da ne.

----------


## sunce moje malo

Meni je pokazao da sam trudna,  nakon par dana kašnjenja M.

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lotus5

Jučer oko 13h sati crtice na trakicama su bile iste, danas vec, isto oko 13h, ova druga je svijetlija. To bi značilo da je ovulacija bila-kada?

----------


## mašnica

Nakon sto su jednake crtice ovulacija dolazi u iducih 24-72h ako grijesim nek me netko ispravi. Pokrijte ove dane.

Lotus dodji nam na odbrojavanje tamo smo u takvim temama: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/94039-O...k-amp-mašnica

----------


## mašnica

Pardon, nakon peaka O nastupa nakon 24-36h

----------


## lotus5

Mašnice, i na odbrojavanju sam al rek'o da ne fulam mjesto za postavljanje pitanja

----------


## mašnica

Sorry nisam te skuzila na listi  :Smile:

----------


## kristinavavidec@gmail.com

Pozzz
Nekidan sam kupila prima test za ovulaciju
Danas sam ih probala i pojavile su se dvije crtice ali jedna je svjetlija a druga blijedija
Sad me zanima jel to pozitivan rezultat ili negativan
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## mašnica

Test treba ponoviti nakonpar sati opet. Npr 1.u 14h, drugi u 17,18h. Ovih dana bi mogla biti ovulacija. Danas ili sutra.

----------

